# TRUCKIN BUILD OFF



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:cheesy: 
Sept/Oct --TRUCKIN !

This is on to Mini Trucks & Full size Trucks and SUV's ! They can be slammed to the ground or so high your noise bleeds ! Any Make or year you choose ! ((Just for fun ))



Who is in on this one??


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

when does it start?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 1 2008, 10:44 AM~11489555
> *when does it start?
> *


Starts today deadline to enter is the 15th


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

hopefully i find a truck on time i've been wanting to make a another 4x4


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Elafa for starting this up ! And like my brother said Starts today and ends at midnight Oct 31 ! 

Building anything from from show to just out of box ,doesnt have to be lowrider we just want to see you guys cutting up plastic !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm gonna def be in the one...I'll be postin what I have here soon....

All right SMALLZ lets see you step away from the cars and build a truck...I'm calling you out to do this build....lets see what you got.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You Too RaiderPride...let see it...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM IN I NEED TO GET INVOLVED...... SHOW OFF SOME OF MY SKILLS......








PICK THIS UP SATURDAY AFTERNOON........
LETS SEE THOSE TRUCK....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! i just did a truc yesterday as a quick build! lol. that sux!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Can i enter a BigRig, Cause it is a truck. Please!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 1 2008, 12:21 PM~11490071
> *Can i enter a BigRig, Cause it is a truck. Please!!!!!!
> *



I don't see why not I mean it is a truck of some sort


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EL CAMINO?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 12:46 PM~11490214
> *EL CAMINO?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

count me in homiez!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Sep 1 2008, 02:21 PM~11490071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup any truck, van , suv, or big rig can fit in here ! I thought the 08 lay out stated that info and i am sorry if it was not addressed in there fellas ! 

You got a truck and an idea that fits in these guide lines ! Then bust that shit out and get to workin !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

does this have to be a fresh kit? i cut the sun roof out and fabbed a rear bumber thats it...........................



















































other then that....... nothing else is started!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^

That is cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup its cool aslong as its not completed finish you know LOL ! We want you guys building new shit , keeping the hobby alive and thinking out side your comfort zone ! 

That goes out to every one ! Lets get to building !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

may i post pics of my entry in a few days when i can get to a puter?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 1 2008, 01:45 PM~11490589
> *may i post pics of my entry in a few days when i can get to a puter?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: You know this homie


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

but an elcamino is a car with a bed...... :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok then here is my entry. Gonna be kool, and tasteful


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 1 2008, 04:00 PM~11490292
> *^^^^
> 
> That is cool
> *




koo :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11490715
> *but an elcamino is a car with a bed...... :cheesy:
> *


TRUCKS HAVE BEDS :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a 59 camino just screaming for me to get on it. but damn just came out of one build off and right into another one. but fook it. count me in I will post pics later today.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 06:51 PM~11491428
> *TRUCKS HAVE BEDS :biggrin:
> *


But just because it has a bed, doesn't make it a truck! it's a car, with a bed! lol an impala with a bed. if it was a truck, it would have truck suspension and a separate cab. it's a malibu. the frame is exactly the same as a g-body frame, but the frame rails are about 3 or 4 inches longer (I forgot because it's been a while since I had both 1:1 frames side by side). lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 1 2008, 03:15 PM~11491578
> *But just because it has a bed, doesn't make it a truck! it's a car, with a bed! lol an impala with a bed. if it was a truck, it would have truck suspension and a separate cab. it's a malibu. the frame is exactly the same as a g-body frame, but the frame rails are about 3 or 4 inches longer (I forgot because it's been a while since I had both 1:1 frames side by side). lol
> *


The Chevrolet El Camino (Spanish translation: "the road") was a coupe utility vehicle built by Chevrolet in the United States from 1959 to 1960, with production resuming in 1964 and continuing through 1987. Produced in response to the success of the rival Ford Ranchero, it was based on corresponding Chevrolet car lines, though in North America, the vehicle is classified as a truck and titled as such. During 1978 through 1987, the El Camino was sold under four main models: The Super Sport, The Black Knight, The Conquista, and the regular El Camino. It also had a twin called the GMC Sprint and later the GMC Caballero from 1974 onward. In Mexico, it was sometimes sold as the Chevrolet Conquistador.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EL CAMINO'S ARE WELCOMED IN THIS BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 07:46 PM~11491800
> *The Chevrolet El Camino (Spanish translation: "the road") was a coupe utility vehicle built by Chevrolet in the United States from 1959 to 1960, with production resuming in 1964 and continuing through 1987. Produced in response to the success of the rival Ford Ranchero, it was based on corresponding Chevrolet car lines, though in North America, the vehicle is classified as a truck and titled as such. During 1978 through 1987, the El Camino was sold under four main models: The Super Sport, The Black Knight, The Conquista, and the regular El Camino. It also had a twin called the GMC Sprint and later the GMC Caballero from 1974 onward. In Mexico, it was sometimes sold as the Chevrolet Conquistador.
> *




this is true...... my dad has a an 84 el camino and its titled as a truck.  

and this is what it looks like


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i might do an elco,i got a crazy idea in mind


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and its a fuckin beast too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in.. ill post pics latter


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it's still a malibu or impala with a bed.... lol make two lists. on one list, state all the car characteristics, and on the other for a truck. you will see that it leans heavily towards a car. They called it a truck, but it's still a car with a bed!.... Lets say you take a pick up truck.... remove the bed, is it all of a sudden a car??? no. it's still a truck... lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 1 2008, 05:59 PM~11492852
> *it's still a malibu or impala with a bed.... lol make two lists. on one list, state all the car characteristics, and on the other for a truck. you will see that it leans heavily towards a car. They called it a truck, but it's still a car with a bed!.... Lets say you take a pick up truck.... remove the bed, is it all of a sudden a car??? no. it's still a truck... lol
> *


GREAT IDEA, NOW MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC AND HAVE A POLL.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought MARINATE's toyota pick up so hopefully ill be able to enter it into this build off!!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

im in...

brand new kit


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

hhmmmmmm i might enter this. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 05:51 PM~11492259
> *this is true...... my dad has a an 84 el camino  and its titled as a truck.
> 
> and this is what it looks like
> ...



damn it jeff that bitch got a monster under the hood. (well coming out the hood!) tell your pops thats badass!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

700+ under that bitch......... its a beast :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

would you concider an el comino a truck or a car?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 2 2008, 01:29 PM~11498703
> *would you concider an el comino a truck or a car?
> *


yo bro read the first and second pages its covered already
ITS A TRUCK


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 2 2008, 04:29 PM~11498703
> *would you concider an el comino a truck or a car?
> *



It's a car with a bed, so they call it a "truck"..... but it's still a car.....lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 2 2008, 12:31 PM~11498716
> *It's a car with a bed, so they call it a "truck"..... but it's still a car.....lol
> *


PROOF OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN:</span>

The Chevrolet El Camino (Spanish translation: "the road") was a coupe utility vehicle built by Chevrolet in the United States from 1959 to 1960, with production resuming in 1964 and continuing through 1987. Produced in response to the success of the rival Ford Ranchero, it was based on corresponding Chevrolet car lines, though in North America, <span style=\'color:red\'>the vehicle is classified as a truck and titled as such. During 1978 through 1987, the El Camino was sold under four main models: The Super Sport, The Black Knight, The Conquista, and the regular El Camino. It also had a twin called the GMC Sprint and later the GMC Caballero from 1974 onward. In Mexico, it was sometimes sold as the Chevrolet Conquistador.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in i got a dully truck


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 2 2008, 01:33 PM~11498729
> *TRUCK</span>*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it's a fucken car with a bed! gimmie a fucken break.they call it a "truck" because its bed. it's not a fucken truck. It has a regular 4 link in the rear, g-body frame (with an extra couple inches on the frame rails), g-body interior, g-body suspension, g-body front, g-body doors, g-body bumpers. The only truck characteristics that is has is that there's a bed, and a tail gate. anyway you put it, it's a fucking car, with a bed. Im assuming we can all agree that an 80s elcamino is a malibu, with a bed. earlier models were an impala with a bed. Do you call a impala "that's an elcamino but with a trunk". chevy added a fucking bed to their car's to compete with the ranchero.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 2 2008, 02:22 PM~11499142
> *it's a fucken car with a bed! gimmie a fucken break.they call it a "truck" because its bed. it's not a fucken truck. It has a regular 4 link in the rear, g-body frame (with an extra couple inches on the frame rails), g-body interior, g-body suspension, g-body front, g-body doors, g-body bumpers. The only truck characteristics that is has is that there's a bed, and a tail gate. anyway you put it, it's a fucking car, with a bed. Im assuming we can all agree that an 80s elcamino is a malibu, with a bed. earlier models were an impala with a bed. Do you call a impala "that's an elcamino but with a trunk". chevy added a fucking bed to their car's to compete with the ranchero.
> *


 :roflmao: man, you need to relax! 

s10 and some full size trucks have the same steering and suspention componants, does that make them g bodies? some say car some say truck! big deal! relax!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 2 2008, 05:47 PM~11499388
> *:roflmao:  man, you need to relax!
> 
> s10 and some full size trucks have the same steering and suspention componants, does that make them g bodies?  some say car some say truck! big deal!  relax!! :biggrin:
> *



an s10 has the front suspension off a g-body as well, but it's a different frame, and it has truck rear suspension. The bed is separate, and it wasn't modeled after a car. That's all I'm saying. my point is that they got an impala, put a bed on it. they got a malibu, put a bed on it. that's all!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you call it a car with a bed 
i'll call it a truck
its just that the D.M.V agrees with me not you


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K im in ! i gotta go grab my camara... lol this one i aint goin to bitch out half way threw


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its official im in with this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

so is this a build off topic,or a fuckin arging topic,like the homie beto said make a poll and let everyone vote,stop ruining this topic,now SHUT THE FUCK UP and get to buildin, lets see some progress ,enough of the bs.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 2 2008, 06:21 PM~11499701
> *so is this a build off topic,or a fuckin arging topic,like the homie beto said make a poll and let everyone vote,stop ruining this topic,now SHUT THE FUCK UP and get to buildin, lets see some progress ,enough of the bs.
> *


ok! I'm so sorry! :uh: :uh: :uh: 





fuck you.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Are there any best paint prizes in this one? or was that just for the resin build off?

just to know if its worth going out and getting an elcamino model car.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 2 2008, 03:20 PM~11499698
> *its official im in with this
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing that same truck....hmmmm.....maybe I'll figure out all the wires on that one .....  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 03:32 PM~11499786
> *I was thinking of doing that same truck....hmmmm.....maybe I'll figure out all the wires on that one .....    :biggrin:
> *


they say two great minds think alike
so are you going to
and if you are what are your plans for it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I do have that truck, but I was thinking of a different one to do...I'll post mine tonight....I'm pretty sure I'm going to try a replica....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 03:35 PM~11499823
> *I do have that truck, but I was thinking of a different one to do...I'll post mine tonight....I'm pretty sure I'm going to try a replica....
> *


sweet
i might make this one a suburban or make it a lowrider
dont know yet


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just keep in mind it's a 2 month build, not a 6 month. What I have found is with the build offs, don't do it to compete, challenge yourself and have fun.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 03:39 PM~11499861
> *Just keep in mind it's a 2 month build, not a 6 month.  What I have found is with the build offs, don't do it to compete, challenge yourself and have fun.
> *


damn i know its going to be a bitch to finish this one on time
hell my cameo took me about 2-3 months
and the 58 took me a year
but i can pull it off i hope


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

got started on my chassis today


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Sep 2 2008, 06:49 PM~11499957
> *got started on my chassis today
> 
> 
> ...



looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE IS SOME OF MY PROGRESS COMING ALONG..........
A FEW BEFORE...

























































AFTER SOME UPGRADES...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 2 2008, 08:12 PM~11500656
> *HERE IS SOME OF MY PROGRESS COMING ALONG..........
> A FEW BEFORE...
> 
> ...



Niceeee


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I HAD TO PUT A CHEVY BLOCK IN IT.... 
I HAVE SEEN IT AT A FEW SHOWS WERE THEY DID A SICK SWAP..... AND I HAD A ENGINE KITS CHILLEN SO IM GOING TO BE USING ONE OF THE CHROME ONES....IM USING THE BLUE ONE AS A MACH UP... MORE PICS TO COME.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work Air ! 

Are you planning to do a custom engine bay or just a fire wall ? I have 1 all opened up if you want i can show some ideas to you but i dont want you guys thinking i am just showing off ! It seems to get people pissed when i offer ideas and pics to show what i am talking about.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

can i post some insperation


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IM STILL LEARNING AS I GO SO IM GOING TO TRY AND DO AS MUCH KUSTOM WORK AS POSSIBLE... KNOW IM TOTALLY DOWN TO SEE INSPIRATION.. THE WHOLE PART OF LEARNING IS TO SEE WHAT IS POSSIBLE AND THEN TRYING TO DO IT BETTER... EVERYONE NEEDS INSPIRATION.... BRING IT ON MINI... IM WILLING TO LEARN AND IM WILLING TO GIVE FEED BACK BY ALL MEANS I DONT KNOW EVERYTHING I KNOW SOME.... BUT THE ONLY WAY TO LEARN IS TO LEARN FROM THE 
OG'S

LEARN ME.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/dddamaster/trucks/ check it out


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11501036
> *I DONT KNOW IM STILL LEARNING AS I GO SO IM GOING TO TRY AND DO AS MUCH KUSTOM WORK AS POSSIBLE... KNOW IM TOTALLY DOWN TO SEE INSPIRATION.. THE WHOLE PART OF LEARNING IS TO SEE WHAT IS POSSIBLE AND THEN TRYING TO DO IT BETTER... EVERYONE NEEDS INSPIRATION.... BRING IT ON MINI... IM WILLING TO LEARN AND IM WILLING TO GIVE FEED BACK BY ALL MEANS I DONT KNOW EVERYTHING I KNOW SOME.... BUT THE ONLY WAY TO LEARN IS TO LEARN FROM THE
> OG'S
> 
> ...



Ok first set of pics is on a truck just like what y or building now but i ran 4banger !










Fire wall is out of a stock car kit ** Monogram T-bird** the upper rails are soilder ! 

This lets it have a custom/stock look with the extra support for the radiator and impact !LOL! 


Now this is on a datsun 










I just went with the hidden look ! Just add the sheet plastic to fill in everything except what you want shown ! Its a hot trick that alot of hot rod builders have been doing the last few years ! Adds a very clean and hot look to a car !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YES THE FIRE WALL IS GOING IN AND IT WILL BE KUSTOM BUT CLEAN SHAVED... IM TRYING TO FIND A BRAKE BOOSTER AND SUCH TO HAVE A GOOD LOOKING ENGINE BAY


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i want to join this but i dont think i can do 2 at one time...
ill see what i can do i got till the 15th to decide right? 
can i pull one of my old projects out to do this?
i have some that is probably like 50-60% would that be too much done to join?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 2 2008, 08:28 PM~11501340
> *YES THE FIRE WALL IS GOING IN AND IT WILL BE KUSTOM BUT CLEAN SHAVED... IM TRYING TO FIND A BRAKE BOOSTER AND SUCH TO HAVE A GOOD LOOKING ENGINE BAY
> *



The monogram /revell monte carlo kits come with a real nice brake booster ! I belive its even plated !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 2 2008, 08:35 PM~11501407
> *damn i want to join this but i dont think i can do 2 at one time...
> ill see what i can do i got till the 15th to decide right?
> can i pull one of my old projects out to do this?
> ...


Jelly by all means if this started kit plus this build off = you building plastic then by all means bring back out to the bench and get to work ! 

The true meaning to me for these build offs is to keep you and all of us in the mood to build . Which each different 1 we have it might spark a new idea for someone that other wise would not have had something like that planned . And the big 1 we have is great to see builders putting everything they can dream up into a build then getting a award to show that we all see and acknowledge their hard work !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2008, 06:45 PM~11501498
> *Jelly  by  all  means  if this  started  kit    plus  this  build  off  = you  building  plastic  then  by  all  means  bring  back  out to the  bench  and  get  to  work !
> 
> The  true  meaning  to  me  for  these build offs  is  to  keep  you and  all of  us  in the  mood  to build .  Which  each  different  1 we  have  it  might  spark a  new  idea  for  someone  that  other  wise  would  not  have  had  something  like  that  planned  . And the  big  1  we  have  is  great  to  see  builders  putting  everything they  can  dream up  into  a  build then  getting  a  award  to  show that  we  all  see  and  acknowledge  their  hard  work !
> *



is that one still coming up or did it already pass?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11501609
> *is that one still coming up or did it already pass?
> *



ITS OVER ! It was the resin build 4months with awards ! :uh:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..i really want to compete in this! but i need some help. funds are empty! no money to spend on a kit! i got a chopped up silverado cab i can work with..but the bed is no good..anyone got one they'd like to donate or something PM me plz! its a 99 silverado! dnt care what condition the bed is in..just need one! thanx!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2008, 09:45 PM~11501498
> *Jelly  by  all  means  if this  started  kit    plus  this  build  off  = you  building  plastic  then  by  all  means  bring  back  out to the  bench  and  get  to  work !
> 
> The  true  meaning  to  me  for  these build offs  is  to  keep  you and  all of  us  in the  mood  to build .  Which  each  different  1 we  have  it  might  spark a  new  idea  for  someone  that  other  wise  would  not  have  had  something  like  that  planned  . And the  big  1  we  have  is  great  to  see  builders  putting  everything they  can  dream up  into  a  build then  getting  a  award  to  show that  we  all  see  and  acknowledge  their  hard  work !
> *


so I can enter with an elcamino that I started to work on a while ago but has been sitting in my closet for about 2 years? the body is painted, and I mocked up the suspension.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres what i got to work with....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11502807
> *well..i really want to compete in this! but i need some help. funds are empty! no money to spend on a kit! i got a chopped up silverado cab i can work with..but the bed is no good..anyone got one they'd like to donate or something PM me plz! its a 99 silverado! dnt care what condition the bed is in..just need one! thanx!
> *


Just do a truck with a nice body dropped and shaved cab and some crazy looking frame with no bed....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so here's my entry and the work I got done tonight...hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew on this one with the dead line....










































































It's very rough, needs a lot of work still and NO those aren't the wheels I'm using...it will have Dually Wheels....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 2 2008, 07:43 PM~11502888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUM, IS IT A TRUCK NOW?


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

MKD she's lookin bad ass homie cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok,i'm in. here's my entry. Toyota fourunner. "LO TIDE"




Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 2 2008, 05:43 PM~11502888
> *so I can enter with an elcamino that I started to work on a while ago but has been sitting in my closet for about 2 years? the body is painted, and I mocked up the suspension.
> *


all that arguing about an el camino not being a truck and you wanna enter one????? get real.... what a fukkin joke....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..i really want to compete in this! but i need some help. funds are empty! no money to spend on a kit! i got a chopped up silverado cab i can work with..but the bed is no good..anyone got one they'd like to donate or something PM me plz! its a 99 silverado! dnt care what condition the bed is in..just need one! thanx!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hear is mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 

nice bags bro


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 3 2008, 01:33 AM~11504207
> *HUM, IS IT A TRUCK NOW?
> *



lol no it's not, but since it's called one, might as well. just for the irony. plus it's the only "truck" kit I own....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

deadline on the 15 to enter? i'll post pix of truck im entering. either a 50 chevy or a 90's dually


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2008, 07:41 AM~11505772
> *deadline on the 15 to enter? i'll post pix of truck im entering. either a 50 chevy  or a 90's dually
> *


Every one is doing the 90's dually


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 AM~11505901
> *Every one is doing the 90's dually
> *



fuk it i'll go with the 50 then


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what i got done last night


















took me 1 1/2 hrs to figure out the tonnue hinges


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bout time you get a good camera .......... looks good man


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2008, 09:40 AM~11506540
> *bout time you get a good camera .......... looks good man
> *



x2. gotta say hindge work looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats not half bad undead..so do the back pieces actually move up/down?

We have a truck build off in Dynasty at the moment, i guess my 1/20 toyota named * tuck nuts* will be over here as well. But mind it, it probably wont be done before the end of this one...our buildoff is just slightly longer and thats what im aiming for.

pics will be up shortly.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 3 2008, 09:45 AM~11506570
> *thats not half bad undead..so do the back pieces actually move up/down?
> 
> We have a truck build off in Dynasty at the moment, i guess my 1/20 toyota named * tuck nuts* will be over here as well.  But mind it, it probably wont be done before the end of this one...our buildoff is just slightly longer and thats what im aiming for.
> ...



everything moves
the hood opens and closes
the tonnue cover opens and closes
and the tail gate opens and closes
if i can find the seat that even hinges


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and now here is the first paint color


























only needs oe more color
and now im off for 1:1 photos


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD WHITE BOY... I THINK IM GOING TO HINGE SOME STUFF TOO..


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

When is the deadline for this build off? And i mean like how long is this going on for??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 3 2008, 09:45 AM~11506570
> *thats not half bad undead..so do the back pieces actually move up/down?
> 
> We have a truck build off in Dynasty at the moment, i guess my 1/20 toyota named * tuck nuts* will be over here as well.  But mind it, it probably wont be done before the end of this one...our buildoff is just slightly longer and thats what im aiming for.
> ...


yea thats why i didnt wanna join with my build for the dynasty buildoff ima go to my dads where all my older projects are and dig something out if i decide to join this


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im not to sure if my toyota pickup will come in time for this build off so am i allowd to enter a project?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in on this










:0 








Just testin it out what you guys think??


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I got a diecast truck with the same exact suspension.......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 3 2008, 05:38 PM~11510435
> *I got a diecast truck with the same exact suspension.......
> *


Yeah I was checkin out how it sat its a pain finding damn monster trucks to rob for the suspension :angry:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11510478
> *Yeah I was checkin out how it sat its a pain finding damn monster trucks to rob for the suspension :angry:
> *



Are you going to use those decals?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 3 2008, 05:44 PM~11510489
> *Are you going to use those decals?
> *


Not sure yet


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well if not let me know id like to use them on my new ride!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2008, 06:58 AM~11505535
> *:0
> 
> nice bags bro
> *


thanks to rollinolskoo


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11504193
> *Just do a truck with a nice body dropped and shaved cab and some crazy looking frame with no bed....
> *




















kind of far along..but will this do?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 07:26 PM~11511635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn love those doors :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11511635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no offense..im not in it either, but i would say no, just bc its already started... but thats me.. :dunno:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11511734
> *no offense..im not in it either, but i would say no, just bc its already started... but thats me.. :dunno:
> *


i think someone else in here mentioned it. its just a friendly truck build off so it was kool..? but idk..someone lemme kno! lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 3 2008, 08:32 PM~11511723
> *damn love those doors :0
> *


thanx homie. i think makin them longer really made em look good.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i will have some pics up tonight, as soon as i can get somone to put em on photobucket !!! * doug * cough !!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

scratch all that. i got this to work with. lets see wht the funk can do. :biggrin:









still..if someone has a bed..PM me plz!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11511635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dats a badass truck homie :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well heres some more of what i did
the dash

















the glove box and ash tray is opened
although you cant really see the ash tray
but i'll chrome foil that later

the bed


















and the cab and bed combo








now all i need is some bmf and clear coat as well as some detail stuff


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

why were the other pics clear and these crap?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Sep 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11512110
> *dam dats a badass truck homie :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 08:20 PM~11512298
> *why were the other pics clear and these crap?
> *


camera is about to die


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 3 2008, 05:21 PM~11512316
> *camera is about to die
> *


recharge and get us some clean pics... your should make a habit of checking your pics before you post them.... since we kno u can get decent pics....


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 09:20 PM~11512299
> *thanx homie.
> *


du u sale it like how it is? how much? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11512334
> *recharge and get us some clean pics... your should make a habit of checking your pics before you post them.... since we kno u can get decent pics....
> *



i'll get some tomorrow


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is where I am at so far
shaving the 3rd brake light side trim and handles and door emblems


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 07:35 PM~11511753
> *i think someone else in here mentioned it. its just a friendly truck build off so it was kool..? but idk..someone lemme kno! lol
> *


i was told it was ok to enter a project so im guessin its ok for anybody lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin+Sep 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11508187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: To use the words of MINI "by all means if this started kit plus this build off = you building plastic then by all means bring back out to the bench and get to work ! "

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm entering a fresh kit


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11511635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u still have this truck?how much u whant for it? :biggrin: i love da truck a


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

time to get started.....

*FUCK SHRINKWRAP*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 08:51 PM~11512641
> *i'm entering a fresh kit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K here is mine, kinda gotta lil excited lastnight (sept 2nd) and started it before findin my camara... It started off in a sealed box !  
90 454 SS with 05 escalade front clip :biggrin: 
Goin to try to stay up to date on the pics tho, but PIA cuz my comp is screwed so i gotta send em to get loaded...

Phat97yukon, truckin build Sept 08 !!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

getting started on this truck.... the front suspension for this kit comes with a "dropped beam" than sits a bit too low for the pegasus wheels....










decided to use the stock version from a cameo kit to give it some clearance and i'll use the drop beam in the cameo later...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wasn't sitting low enough for me.... when i pulled out my cameo kit a found a frame i had stuffed in there to use as a sub-frame graft.... decided to give it a shot...


































now i gotta figure out the rear....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im jumping in with my Dynasty build..texasfunk is, so why not.

Mine is a 1/20 toy hilux, i made it an ext cab, scratchbuilt the grille, shaved off the necessities, frenched in a license plate, and did a toyota clip on the front for lowered clearance.

A few pics: they are old pics btw


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 09:23 PM~11512334
> *recharge and get us some clean pics... your should make a habit of checking your pics before you post them.... since we kno u can get decent pics....
> *




paahhleeaaseeee......you have to find SOMETHIN to bitch about...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 4 2008, 01:04 AM~11514269
> *wasn't sitting low enough for me.... when i pulled out my cameo kit a found a frame i had stuffed in there to use as a sub-frame graft.... decided to give it a shot...
> 
> 
> ...





nice


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

update time, so far sooo good


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres my entery promo blazer
just a quickie to get building agan










wheel mock up


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 4 2008, 06:28 PM~11520506
> *heres my entery promo blazer
> just a quickie to get building agan
> 
> ...




no entry pic?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the top pic is that b 4 i started


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

all u did was change the rims!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 4 2008, 05:28 PM~11520506
> *heres my entery promo blazer
> just a quickie to get building agan
> 
> ...


got two of these damn things at home one all candy purple with a crazy ass holographic flake in the clear accross the top almost dosnt look purple cause the flake.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

maybe next build ill join in guys right now im in the middle of two models both impalas..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11522396
> *no entry pic?
> *


The entry pics is the top pic. His build pics are the second two. Basically put some wheels up next to it and called it good. It's a promo so it comes looking like that.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

added to day


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 07:43 AM~11516866
> *paahhleeaaseeee......you have to find SOMETHIN to bitch about...
> *


so i guess we got beef? why u make that comment to me? we all know he can take good pics.... how he gonna get good response with crap pics? he knows the deal... i talk with homie in PMs all the time... so unless u got beef with me back off


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im in this bitch...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:guns: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11504193
> *Just do a truck with a nice body dropped and shaved cab and some crazy looking frame with no bed....
> *


will this do? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

(martin..) DDAYYUUMMMM GINNA!


U GONNA CUT THE WHOLE ROOF OUT LIKE DAT??? DAT SHIT HOT I LIKE THAT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 05:40 PM~11529911
> *so i guess we got beef? why u make that comment to me? we all know he can take good pics.... how he gonna get good response with crap pics? he knows the deal... i talk with homie in PMs all the time... so unless u got beef with me back off
> *



its all good between me and you R.O.
i know the saying
and i know what you ment

customcoupe68
its all good 
he didn't mean to shit talk hes tryin to help me out


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 6 2008, 10:28 AM~11534599
> *will this do? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's what I mean't.....something just totally different....lookin good.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 6 2008, 10:28 AM~11534599
> *will this do? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



finish it that thing is lookin fuckin badass already


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i decided to do a 97 f150 that i got off marinate a while back not a started project. pics of what i did last night commin soon....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

"Eastside is in the House" This is my Truck for the Build off.... :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 6 2008, 02:22 PM~11535438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see ya in the build homie!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 6 2008, 05:04 PM~11535689
> *nice to see ya in the build homie!!
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i wanted to see if anyone had a problem with me entering this truck,i started it a while back .and have not messed with it in a while,i had it painted purple with a custom mixed pearl .but it did not turn out and has since been stripped. and is back in primer as of 20 min ago. if it's a problem i can dig around for another p/u kit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 6 2008, 05:57 PM~11535903
> *i wanted to see if anyone had a problem with me entering this truck,i started it a while back .and have not messed with it in a while,i had it painted purple with a custom mixed pearl .but it did not turn out and has since been stripped. and is back in primer as of 20 min ago. if it's a problem i can dig around for another p/u kit.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I bought i already built Ford that i started to tear apart and stripped the paint. But i think it's too late now for me anyways. It wasn't an "new" kit.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 6 2008, 05:25 PM~11535994
> *I'm in the same boat.  I bought i already built Ford that i started to tear apart and stripped the paint.  But i think it's too late now for me anyways.  It wasn't an "new" kit.
> *


i got a few trucks just figured try to finish up some current project's at the same time 
thought about trying to do 2 for this one.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im in been awile since i loged in lost my old login so startin fresh post pics of what im doin by tues


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Sep 6 2008, 12:51 PM~11536128
> *Im in been awile since i loged in lost my old login so startin fresh post pics of what im doin by tues
> *


what was your old name?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

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
IM SORRY IF I OVER STEPPED MY BOUNDS BUT IT IS MY OPINION..

MORE PICKS COMING SOON ON MY BUILD


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11536542
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
> IM SORRY IF I OVER STEPPED MY BOUNDS BUT IT IS MY OPINION..
> 
> ...


well said homie  

*KEEP ON BUILDING HOMIES*


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to enter


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11537011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Model ...Bro...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11537034
> *Nice Model ...Bro...
> *


x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna work on this car too....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

from curbside/promo style body to full detail


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh..... and to convert this 1960 el camino into a detail build....























i chopped up a.........





























*1959 El Camino kit*

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 07:59 PM~11537306
> *oh..... and to convert this 1960 el camino into a detail build....
> i chopped up a.........
> 1959 El Camino kit
> ...


LOL,wow. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 05:00 PM~11537310
> *LOL,wow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well i figured it be easier than a 1960 impala...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 08:04 PM~11537331
> *well i figured it be easier than a 1960 impala...
> *


Good choice. I think i'm gonna go cut up one of my 59's too. Where's my TORCH???????


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good ro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn ro that will look sweet
its cool to see most of the big dogs in this build off


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres what im entering got it from marinate awhile back and decided this is a good time to start it...so far i built a frame and started the bed heres some pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... i gotta say man... u build some sick frames.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 10:33 PM~11537496
> *damn homie.... i gotta say man... u build some sick frames.....
> *


x2  thats bad ass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks now just gotta do the suspension and find a good motor then figure something out for the firewall/cowl i think i have a lightning for parts somewhere lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Well since there are a few builders on here using promos and or models that were built and they are now choosing to re-build them i will enter my Ford also then. I'll post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 1 2008, 01:07 PM~11489693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF Its not complete and you can still add or take away from it to change it from its current state then by all means BRING IT OUT AND BUILD IT !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Im in with this it started off as a tahoe havent done much to it but cut off the roof and add a caddy front clip heres the pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

man i want some of theose wheels so bad...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11538185
> *man i want some of theose wheels so bad...
> *


x-2 where they from?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know they from a dub city... but an old one...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive got a set of them rims, except there black with a chrome lip


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 6 2008, 08:59 PM~11537011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will a revell grille fit in there? or is it slightly different?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 08:03 PM~11538415
> *ive got a set of them rims, except there black with a chrome lip
> *


DIBS!!!! if u not gonna use them :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11538447
> *:0 shit ill be watchin this :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> will a revell grille fit in there? or is it slightly different?
> *


dunno.... i got new chrome bumpers for it already anyway  i'll check


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11537224
> *gonna work on this car too....
> 
> 
> ...



nice..... where did you find that promo? and how much?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 7 2008, 01:09 AM~11538448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah. IIRC i think the revell grille was a lil more detailed lookin then that one, but i could be wrong


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 01:19 AM~11538490
> *what ya got? i know SS aint got shit :biggrin:
> ah. IIRC i think the revell grille was a lil more detailed lookin then that one, but i could be wrong
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11538472
> *nice..... where did you find that promo? and how much?
> *


ebay.... :biggrin: i got "lucky" at $45 i think..... they go for more often.... fukkin pricey mint... but at least this was complete a relatively clean....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and ready for some choppin lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:27 AM~11538521
> *ebay....  :biggrin: i got "lucky" at $45 i think..... they go for more often.... fukkin pricey mint... but at least this was complete a relatively clean....
> *



koo  

its nice, and you turnin it detailed is great


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11538538
> *koo
> 
> its nice, and you turnin it detailed is great
> *


yea.... they never made a full detail version.... only promos and these curbside customs.... this summer Bandit Resins released a resin version of what i'm making in plastic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 01:09 AM~11538448
> *DIBS!!!! if u not gonna use them  :biggrin:
> *












i dont have tires for em cuz they came with a diecrap that you had to put together and it came with 2 sets of wheels, and im gonn use the other wheels on something else


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh shit..... they're the ones from the MAISTO kits.... knew thay weren't DUB wheels


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 NOW i remember... they come from the maisto pro street rides that are diecast and they usually come in like 2 tone.. theres a chevelle and a impala from what i remember but thats what they come off of.


dangit gilbert beat me to it at the same time..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 01:41 AM~11538573
> *oh shit..... they're the ones from the MAISTO kits.... knew thay weren't DUB wheels
> *


ya thats the company lol. ya these came with a 69 firebird


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11538576
> *:0 NOW i remember... they come from the maisto pro street rides that are diecast and they usually come in like 2 tone.. theres a chevelle and a impala from what i remember but thats what they come off of.
> dangit gilbert beat me to it at the same time..
> *


i typed less things


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres what i got started! not sure on what wheels to use? any ideas or comments! thanx!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what are the second set? i cant really see em


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

im likin the ratrod look !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah cuz it goes with the spider web on the top.. kinda a rat rod theme goin on


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

cool..im liking them more too. and the second set are the wheels that come off of the boyds hauler kit.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 7 2008, 12:06 PM~11540170
> *heres what i got started! not sure on what wheels to use? any ideas or comments! thanx!
> 
> 
> ...






WHITE WALLS A MUST!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok so here is my entry. All i have done so far is stripped the paint, filled the door handle, cut out the wheel wells, shaved off the trim that went down the center of the hood, Put the PS2 in the dash, and cut out the plastic that split the side rear windows. So far thats it. I have to make all new windows.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

jordans comp is being a POS so he asked me to post these


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks doug !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good. i like how you kept the body line on the front fenders instead of filling it all in


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks man, im tryin to keep it lookin as much like a chevy truck as i can


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 7 2008, 08:47 AM~11540377
> *Ok so here is my entry.  All i have done so far is stripped the paint, filled the door handle, cut out the wheel wells, shaved off the trim that went down the center of the hood, Put the PS2 in the dash, and cut out the plastic that split the side rear windows.  So far thats it. I have to make all new windows.
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sick man.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 04:58 PM~11541050
> *thats gonna look sick man.....
> *


Thanks.


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 7 2008, 12:06 PM~11540170
> *heres what i got started! not sure on what wheels to use? any ideas or comments! thanx!
> 
> 
> ...


after u build it r u gonna sale it????
if yes how muck i like da 1 bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 7 2008, 12:06 PM~11540170
> *heres what i got started! not sure on what wheels to use? any ideas or comments! thanx!
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooooo n da red 1ns r fucking badass bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11540170
> *heres what i got started! not sure on what wheels to use? any ideas or comments! thanx!
> 
> 
> ...



you should make this look like a newer version of a rat rod...i think it would look sick...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic+Sep 7 2008, 03:20 PM~11541158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and yea..i got a dually bed coming in..im gnna round out the fenders..and make em look lie the newer one...and rat rod it out. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

somethings tellin me to pull this out


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11542734
> *somethings tellin me to pull this out
> 
> 
> ...




:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont have the bed anymore....... i tried extendin the rear fenders, and the puddy melted the plastic........ fuckin weird!

so it'll go without the bed on it and some goodies from big rick


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 06:47 PM~11542808
> *i dont have the bed anymore....... i tried extendin the rear fenders, and the puddy melted the plastic........ fuckin weird!
> 
> so it'll go without the bed on it and some goodies from big rick
> *



do i sence a sick back half coming soon :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11542824
> *do i sence a sick back half coming soon :0
> *




nah....... just some billet tanks, and some chrome compressors......... no bed tho  


sorta like a under constuction typa thang :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man you should go all out on it
make it look like the ones that go to the havasu show


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

show me pics :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 06:55 PM~11542889
> *show me pics :biggrin:
> *


truckin.com
or look at the truckin mags
havent been there but plan on going as soon as my real 63 chevy is done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

anybody have pics of what hes talkin about?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

look here
its a list of shows and im sure they have pics of what im talking about
http://www.truckinweb.com/events/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11542971
> *look here
> its a list of shows and im sure they have pics of what im talking about
> http://www.truckinweb.com/events/index.html
> *



nope nothing


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck i'll look through all the old issues of their mag when i have the time to see if i can find something for you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 10:10 PM~11543040
> *fuck i'll look through all the old issues of their mag when i have the time to see if i can find something for you
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 03:53 PM~11542866
> *nah....... just some billet tanks, and some chrome compressors......... no bed tho
> sorta like a under constuction typa thang :biggrin:
> *


make a flatbed with wood stake sides


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11543064
> *make a flatbed with wood stake sides
> *


can someone say ******* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but hay ******** need attention to J/K
pimp out a good ol' boys truck


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 04:14 PM~11543074
> *can someone say ******* :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but hay ******** need attention to J/K
> pimp out a good ol' boys truck
> *


took my boy to the park today to play some baseball and i saw a slammed oldschool toyota with a flatbed.... slammed kinda low with what looked like chrome boat trailer fenders in the rear and a homemade bed.... i should have took pics :biggrin:


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd like to be in it to....I have yet to finish the truck for Phatras...but I can use that.....I'll post progress pictures tomarrow..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

it dont look bad without a bed tho.............. i just might rock it without the bed! unless someone has one of these kits and wanna make a nice trade  with a nice hook-up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:16 PM~11543096
> *took my boy to the park today to play some baseball and i saw a slammed oldschool toyota with a flatbed.... slammed kinda low with what looked like chrome boat trailer fenders in the rear and a homemade bed.... i should have took pics  :biggrin:
> *



and now my friend you gave me a idea for a 41 chevy


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

up date


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11543167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
please no more im broke and cant get the kit i need and if you keep posting pics of any of those trucks my head will explode :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11543167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is bad azz but i dont think it would look good on this wip tho. the wheels on my ride are above the bed floor, it wouldnt look right raising the bed floor, imo.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 07:24 PM~11543180
> *that is bad azz but i dont think it would look good on this wip tho.  the wheels on my ride are above the bed floor, it wouldnt look right raising the bed floor, imo.
> *


tub it 
tub it 
tub it 
tub it
then it will look good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

not the lok im goin for


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 07:27 PM~11543199
> *not the lok im goin for
> *


then get psyco with the evergreen tubing :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11543121
> *it dont look bad without a bed tho.............. i just might rock it without the bed! unless someone has one of these kits and wanna make a nice trade   with a nice hook-up
> *



anyone?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

put a 90s step bed on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 04:25 PM~11543189
> *tub it
> tub it
> tub it
> ...


the one i saw had the bed cut out and little fenders installed over the tires.... like this...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11543336
> *the one i saw had the bed cut out and little fenders installed over the tires.... like this...
> 
> 
> ...



and you have no pics :tears:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2008, 10:35 PM~11543298
> *put a 90s step bed on it
> *



was there ever a ford stepside made?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11543369
> *was there ever a ford stepside made?
> *



no i don't think there was ever one made
but there is an idea for a caster


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ya i have one ill put pics up in a mini


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11543400
> *ya i have one ill put pics up in a mini
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry about the pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 04:43 PM~11543369
> *was there ever a ford stepside made?
> *


they had the 90s ford flaresides but the box is too angular for the roundy front


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive got a 90s flareside parts truck if anyone is interested in it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

which hood should i use?


















gonna use a 57 grill either way....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the smoothie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11543805
> *which hood should i use?
> 
> 
> ...


DEPEND ON THE PAINT?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 05:43 PM~11543868
> *DEPEND ON THE PAINT?
> *


its gonna have an OG clean stock look.... no heavy graphics or anything.... a few pinstripes at the most.... leave the mods on the chassis and under the hood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

SMOOTHIE


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

more pics of Phat97yukons truck... the few boo boo's in the paint will get fixed right away


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

already wet sanded and ready to fix the boo boo's after work.... i guess all cant always go well....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 8 2008, 12:12 AM~11544163
> *already wet sanded and ready to fix the boo boo's after work.... i guess all cant always go well....
> *




:no: but almost all can be fixed tho :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 10:15 PM~11544202
> *:no:  but almost all can be fixed tho :biggrin:
> *


Yup, not like its the last mins of this build off... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ENJOY...I WILL POST MORE PROGRESS PICS ON THURSDAY.........  </span></span>*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

put some bigger wheels homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11545054
> *put some bigger wheels homie
> *


 :0 NOPE I WANT IT TO LAY OUT JUST LIKE IT IS..............


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2008, 11:45 PM~11545077
> *:0 NOPE I WANT IT TO LAY OUT JUST LIKE IT IS..............
> *


I got some wheels off the boyds hauler 1500 kit..they're a lil bit bigger but I think they'd look better. lemme kno if u wnt them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shoulda went with the 19'' iroc wheels mark  looks good either way bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 1 2008, 11:23 AM~11489771
> *I'm gonna def be in the one...I'll be postin what I have here soon....
> 
> All right SMALLZ lets see you step away from the cars and build a truck...I'm calling you out to do this build....lets see what you got....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



ok MKD904 I'm in on the buildoff..started a little late. Was gonna enter the Toyota I already have started, but wouldn't be done in time, have big Mods for that one.

Was gonna do a Dually with a Caddi front clip, but that's to easy.....

Had this old 40 Ford pickup kit that I hadn't decided what to do with, so that's what I'm gonna do.....









Got started on it yesterday....








was gonna go with 22's on it and slam it, but changed it up a bit....








gonna go with whitewalls and do some minor mods to body.....

started by cutting the front fenders off and widening the front and rear fenders about 2-3 scale inches. Extended the rear of back fenders for more custom look

















still have to chop the top on the cab, cut down the hood, fill in front grill and modify, maybe some work in the bed....

this is where I'm at








think I'm gonna call it a night......

















  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i need another 40 ford pick-up kit

nice work bro........... puts mine to shame


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for the comments on my build, i choose the 50 series tires,i might go with the 215s for tires but i am leaving these stock irocs on it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet ford!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey AL, tell Roger he's doing a good job on the Ford..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

He's just been showing me a few things here and there. Your welcome to come by some time and join in if u can??

:twak:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm just playin with you homie.....ride is looking good...I'll deff have to come by sometime....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

So far i have dechromed the Tanks and steps

Going to be along these lines

Mostly all color not alot of chrome


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

its gonna be sweet man


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

paint shop continued
it clear coat time




































and i got the guts fuzzy fured and the seat was found and painted along with some subs behind the seat


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Remember homie....we got 2 months to build...looks aight so far


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11550249
> *paint shop continued
> it clear coat time
> 
> ...


whoa, you're goin all out with this one.
What do you use for flocking?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres what i got..added a dually bed..and custom made set of dually wheels. :biggrin:


















































sorry abt the pics..should be getting new comp soon! so back tot he good cam!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

this is just the mockup


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Chris....nice job so far everyone.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 8 2008, 09:04 PM~11553175
> *this is just the mockup
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get the wheels homie?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

big rig


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

daim nice dlack dually man


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

New pics from Jordan


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

got the boo boo all fixed up, got the chrome pin stripe done and all cleared now... the body is pretty much done, just have to make the headlights. than gotta wait for some goodies from Phatra-claus to get goin on the rest of it...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11551666
> *whoa, you're goin all out with this one.
> What do you use for flocking?
> *


i used that fuzzy fur stuff



on another note 
i dont think these fuckin dogs i have will be alive anymore
there was a straight six but then those fuckers got it
so if anyone has a straight six laying around and would trade a 283 for it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i think i have like 3 straight 6s


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I have an extra from the 1950 Chevy 3100. 
You just need the main block or all the details?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11554670
> *I have an extra from the 1950 Chevy 3100.
> You just need the main block or all the details?
> *



the whole thing bro


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

then, it's yours


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive got one from the 50 nd 2 from the 60 or whatever


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11554654
> *i think i have like 3 straight 6s
> *



herm any of them you dont want
i need it badly
i'll hook you up with some fuzzy fur and the engine
i think its a 283 or a 350


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 7 2008, 12:21 AM~11538177
> *Im in with this it started off as a tahoe havent done much to it but cut off the roof and add a caddy front clip heres the pics
> 
> 
> ...


did some bodywork...still has ways to go


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11553442
> *big rig
> *


damn anyone got these wheels that they wanna sell?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2008, 06:32 AM~11556113
> *damn anyone got these wheels that they wanna sell?
> *


X2! need some bad!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

please tell me your rescribing the doors on that thing....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 9 2008, 11:43 AM~11557649
> *please tell me your rescribing the doors on that thing....
> *


of course


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a lil sneek peak on mine...the Blue i laid down gave me a couple problems...so i think i might strip it and go a diff color...I had to Build these Wires, they were in 5 pieces (kinda like masterpiece)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Id say do 2 things:

1. Strip the paint
2. Do all door jambs first.

Other than that I'm excited to see what you will do with this build....Keep us posted.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Sep 9 2008, 09:23 AM~11557940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Trucks Guys! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11558343
> *Id say do 2 things:
> 
> 1.  Strip the paint
> ...



definatly. thanks for the advice homie.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

all these trucks are lookin sick...ill have some progress pics up tonight i got the rear suspension done and gonna do the front tonight


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 9 2008, 01:39 PM~11558498
> *definatly. thanks for the advice homie.
> *


those wires would look sick with a deeper dish... unless u want them like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11557940
> *heres a lil sneek peak on mine...the Blue i laid down gave me a couple problems...so i think i might strip it and go a diff color...I had to Build these Wires, they were in 5 pieces (kinda like masterpiece)
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie....... did you lay primer down 1st? 

from here it looks like you sprayed over raw plastic!

im just askin tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 02:21 PM~11561252
> *hey homie....... did you lay primer down 1st?
> 
> from here it looks like you sprayed over raw plastic!
> ...


x-2 don't get mad homie.... lets move on and help each other


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still working on my 57


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good oldskoo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 08:47 PM~11561510
> *x-2 don't get mad homie.... lets move on and help each other
> *






:yes:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

My would-be entry is giving its life so that another member's may live on. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Sep 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11562971
> *My would-be entry is giving its life so that another member's may live on.  :tears: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bed going to [email protected]?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 11:22 PM~11563058
> *bed going to [email protected]?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres pics of the rear suspension
laid out








lifted








and what i did tonight didnt feal like messin with the front today


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 9 2008, 06:21 PM~11561252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 10:13 PM~11563563
> *heres pics of the rear suspension
> laid out
> 
> ...






crazy frame man!! youve got great talent for that! keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Sep 9 2008, 08:13 PM~11562971
> *My would-be entry is giving its life so that another member's may live on.  :tears: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




damn, everyone brought out the 40's...... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 10 2008, 01:54 AM~11564610
> *damn, everyone brought out the 40's...... lol
> *





no no no.......................... just :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good fellas...been working on the dually quite a bit, just haven't posted updates....they will be comin soon.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2008, 07:20 AM~11565668
> *no no no.......................... just  :wave:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





lookin good drop


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Time for an update, Got 1 major hurdle done, Stretched the frame

Before:










After:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey guys.. got some great news for you all in this build off..

Over at SSM (Street source mag) there also doing a truck buildoff.. Same basic rules for theres as the one here except its limited to mini trucks only...

Now for the good news.. 

MINI TRUCKIN will be covering the build off.. Yes thats right. Mike has confirmed he will run the contest in the mag.. So go over to ssm and join up if your building a mini..
http://www.streetsourcemag.com/Forum/topic...topic_id=104671

Also email Mike directly to sign up for the build off with him..

ScaleDreams is also sponsoring this build off.. I will be giving prize packs to the winners and a little more.. 

So get over there sign up and let Mike know I sent ya..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 10 2008, 03:28 PM~11567974
> *Time for an update, Got 1 major hurdle done, Stretched the frame
> 
> Before:
> ...



Looking good Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 10 2008, 01:28 PM~11568527
> *Hey guys.. got some great news for  you all in this build off..
> 
> Over at SSM (Street source mag) there also doing a truck buildoff.. Same basic rules for theres as the one here except its limited to mini trucks only...
> ...


godamnit now i gotta get a mini truck to enter that one that will b 3 build offs im in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 10 2008, 04:28 PM~11568527
> *Hey guys.. got some great news for  you all in this build off..
> 
> Over at SSM (Street source mag) there also doing a truck buildoff.. Same basic rules for theres as the one here except its limited to mini trucks only...
> ...





thanks rick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got some updates coming tonight  hno: hno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11571524
> *got some updates coming tonight   hno:  hno:
> *



trust me i got the sneek peaks
these updates are worth the wait 
hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 10 2008, 09:28 PM~11571537
> *trust me i got the sneek peaks
> these updates are worth the wait
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: they are :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

updates on mine no pics tho.... shaved firewall, escalade dash is been modded to fit, used escalade back seat and modded alot to use as a bench... hummm..... gotta 588CI motor to stuff between the fenders


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here are some update pics....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

..... oh snap!! ^^ :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 12:11 AM~11572904
> *ok here are some update pics....
> 
> 
> ...




WHATS THAT? 4IN BODY DROP? LOOKS DAMN GOOD! GET AT ME!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2008, 06:44 PM~11573253
> *WHATS THAT? 4IN BODY DROP?  LOOKS DAMN GOOD!  GET AT ME!!
> *


nope..... 










comes factory like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^ NICE WORK


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

Here is some of my frame for the build up I am doing for Phatras.It's pretty much done.I made 8 valves,T connectors and used copper wire for the 1/2 air lines...I also turned the A/C into a EDC......next to finish the interior and body


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to say that you need better pix....I can't even focus to see what you did....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 11 2008, 08:23 AM~11574944
> *I have to say that you need better pix....I can't even focus to see what you did....
> *




x2...i can make out the copper wire...thats about it...those are pretty bad.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dually looks good! damn evryone almost done or getting there and i havent even started lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 10:49 AM~11575850
> *dually looks good! damn evryone almost done or getting there and i havent even started lol
> *


lol tru dat....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im far from done,


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I HAVE ALREADY ENTER AN EL CAMINO. CAN I ALSO ENTER THE TOYOTA I AM BUILDING FOR THE DYNASY TRUCK BUILD OFF?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11576484
> *I HAVE ALREADY ENTER AN EL CAMINO. CAN I ALSO ENTER THE TOYOTA I AM BUILDING FOR THE DYNASY TRUCK BUILD OFF?
> 
> 
> ...



since this is for fun...i dont see why not?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mysteryman_@Sep 11 2008, 10:49 AM~11576375
> *I no longer have this one but here are some details...it's a 50 ford I filled in the sid e hood vents ,lowered the suspension,handmade the blanket..painted it testors copper with dull coat clear.
> 
> 
> ...


Just so you know, this is a build off, please post pictures of past builds in a your own build thread, that was it doesn't take away from the build off.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS IS MORE LIKE IT..


BEFORE:











AFTER:


















REAL WOOD BED


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 10 2008, 04:28 PM~11568527
> *Hey guys.. got some great news for  you all in this build off..
> 
> Over at SSM (Street source mag) there also doing a truck buildoff.. Same basic rules for theres as the one here except its limited to mini trucks only...
> ...



Well, this just got a little more interesting.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well unfortunately it has to be a new kit. Unlike this buildoff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 11 2008, 06:24 PM~11578577
> *Well, this just got a little more interesting.
> *



WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT WILLIS? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2008, 06:34 PM~11578670
> *WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT WILLIS? :biggrin:
> *


I have never seen model cars in Mini Truckin.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i decided to enter this for shits n giggles, and cuz i have one i aint seen anyone do yet.









ya an ice cream truck :0 :biggrin: 

and since it had a chebby motor, yall know i had to change that up asap :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 05:24 PM~11579140
> *well i decided to enter this for shits n giggles, and cuz i have one i aint seen anyone do yet.
> 
> 
> ...




lol

those are a crazy series of models. pretty cool though. nice extras.....

not painting the motor first?!  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

it was just a quick mock up. gotta decide what color im gonna paint the truck and ill paint the motor the same color


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11579263
> *it was just a quick mock up. gotta decide what color im gonna paint the truck and ill paint the motor the same color
> *



nice...its gonna be awesome!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well I enteredt he streetsourcemag build off , so I might aswell post here too.
my Sick-Dime.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 08:54 AM~11576844
> *THIS IS MORE LIKE IT..
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


your pics are as bad as the other guy u were talkin about on the previous page.... show us some real pics


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11580052
> *your pics are as bad as the other guy u were talkin about on the previous page.... show us some real pics
> *



lol...u got me dude...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lets see some clean pics.... i know u can do it homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 07:06 PM~11580631
> * lets see some clean pics.... i know u can do it homie
> *



you can do it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 08:06 PM~11580631
> * lets see some clean pics.... i know u can do it homie
> *




haha im in tha lab with DTDT right now puttin it down. i got ya..give me a couple seconds..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this otta do it..













































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

did you spray the red over the blue?
and please tell me your going to buff it out
i see orange peel


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you primer it? looks like your still sprayin over raw plastic. also what kinda paint you using? looks like you put it on too heavy cuz you can see where it setteled into the low areas and its bubbled on the door posts. not hatein, just pointin out some flaws for ya to fix


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Sep 11 2008, 08:32 PM~11580975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


primer, check. im using Tamiya, and Testors, yeah i noticed where it settles, the flash on the cam really brings it out. i should be able to take care of it though.  ,... the bubbles on the door post are from the Previous blue..i didnt sand the post between colors, imma finger sand those before i bare metal foil..thanks for lookin bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 07:38 PM~11581053
> *heelllll naaaa    lol
> yeah im gonna take care of it fasho..its still wet.
> primer, check. im using Tamiya, and Testors, yeah i noticed where it settles, the flash on the cam really brings it out. i should be able to take care of it though.   ,... the bubbles on the door post are from the Previous blue..i didnt sand the post between colors, imma finger sand those before i bare metal foil..thanks for lookin bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dang bro you know that you better bring it all 
R.O. has you in his scope with his stepside


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 08:39 PM~11581066
> *dang bro you know that you better bring it all
> R.O. has you in his scope with his stepside
> *



lol hno: hno: i know!!! im excited!
:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i figured you where using testors cuz i know that thin as shit and runs real easy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11581077
> *lol  hno:  hno:  i know!!! im excited!
> :biggrin:
> *


im not so sure you should be excited
you should be worried
i know he has plans for that bad boy
and im thinking that hes going all out on it
id be scared shitless if he had me in his sites


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:41 PM~11581087
> *i figured you where using testors cuz i know that thin as shit and runs real easy
> *



hell yeah....testors and humidity= :thumbsdown:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11581105
> *im not so sure you should be excited
> you should be worried
> i know he has plans for that bad boy
> ...



LOL...its for fun! thats what im gonna do! have faith in me?!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Try putting the can in some warm water, before you spray. Then shake the fuker real good. Should help with blotching and shit too. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 09:43 PM~11581112
> *hell yeah....testors and humidity= :thumbsdown:
> *


it dont have to be humid for it to run like that. iv sprayed it in the dead of winter and itll run like a mofo


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 11 2008, 08:45 PM~11581131
> *Try putting the can in some warm water, before you spray. Then shake the fuker real good. Should help with blotching and shit too. :biggrin:
> *




thanks for the tip homie....i used to have to do that All tha time wit that damn HOK spray...grrr


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11581170
> *it dont have to be humid for it to run like that. iv sprayed it in the dead of winter and itll run like a mofo
> *


been hearing that stuff is shitty
now i know why i dont get it
all i do to mine is scuff up the body with 800 grit then spray
hasnt failed me yet


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11581170
> *it dont have to be humid for it to run like that. iv sprayed it in the dead of winter and itll run like a mofo
> *



haha i know..im just sayin. arisole and arkansas weather dont mix.. believe me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11581112
> *hell yeah....testors = :thumbsdown:
> *


fixed it for ya


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 07:44 PM~11581121
> *LOL...its for fun! thats what im gonna do!  have faith in me?!
> *


true
only time will tell


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 09:49 PM~11581187
> *been hearing that stuff is shitty
> now i know why i dont get it
> all i do to mine is scuff up the body with 800 grit then spray
> ...


it is shitty, you have to do a bunch of real light coats with it. im gonna paint the ice cream truck metallic copper which is testors paint so ya ill see how that goes lol. tomorrow i gotta get a can of metal specks silver for the base


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11581207
> *fixed it for ya
> *



it works for me! :biggrin:

maybe one day ill get to the airbrushin..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11581228
> *it is shitty, you have to do a bunch of real light coats with it. im gonna paint the ice cream truck metallic copper which is testors paint so ya ill see how that goes lol. tomorrow i gotta get a can of metal specks silver for the base
> *



where can i get metal specks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 04:52 PM~11581231
> *it works for me!  :biggrin:
> 
> maybe one day ill get to the airbrushin..
> *


i don't got and airbrush..... testors laquers are good shit.... the rest is crap


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

auto parts stores


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 04:52 PM~11581228
> *it is shitty, you have to do a bunch of real light coats with it. im gonna paint the ice cream truck metallic copper which is testors paint so ya ill see how that goes lol. tomorrow i gotta get a can of metal specks silver for the base
> *


 :twak: :twak: quiet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 07:52 PM~11581228
> *it is shitty, you have to do a bunch of real light coats with it. im gonna paint the ice cream truck metallic copper which is testors paint so ya ill see how that goes lol. tomorrow i gotta get a can of metal specks silver for the base
> *



id use the metalspecks burnt orange on the kit
then eather a white or black top
heres another idea
the "ice" the ice cream bins go into hit the under side of it with 600 grit and a blue sharpie
it makes it look real
also the "icecicles" on the top of the box glass sides hit it with 600 grit 
it gives it the frosty look


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:55 PM~11581262
> *auto parts stores
> *




when u say metal specks u mean like metal flake for 1:1 or is it just metallic spray


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:55 PM~11581257
> *i don't got and airbrush..... testors laquers are good shit.... the rest is crap
> *


true, i forgot about the laqures line they got, that is good shit, i sprayed a 67 coronet with it and didnt have any problems with it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 07:57 PM~11581277
> *when u say metal specks u mean like metal flake for 1:1 or is it just metallic spray
> *


it comes in a spray can
its for the interior plastic of a 1:1 car
go to pepboys and look in their case you cant miss it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11581271
> *id use the metalspecks burnt orange on the kit
> then eather a white or black top
> heres another idea
> ...


the back part will stay metal specks silver, the rest will be that copper metallic, since i already have it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i get metal specks at O'rilleys


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 08:58 PM~11581288
> *it comes in a spray can
> its for the interior plastic of a 1:1 car
> go to pepboys and look in their case you cant miss it
> *



nice...thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11581289
> *the back part will stay metal specks silver, the rest will be that copper metallic, since i already have it.
> *


do the idea for the box side glass
and the ice cream boxes
you wont be dissapointed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11581296
> *i get metal specks at O'rilleys
> *


never seen one of those stores out here in cali


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

RO.... do u use metal specks? u like?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 05:01 PM~11581310
> *RO....  do u  use metal specks? u like?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11581296
> *i get metal specks at O'rilleys
> *




orilleys is just like auto or advanced.....thats where i got my paint for my 1:1 impala!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 08:02 PM~11581321
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



bust out some "sampeler" pics for the man


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Sep 11 2008, 10:00 PM~11581298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no pep boys here either lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11581383
> *ill do that on the side winows for sure, might try the ice box idea, gotta find my blue sharpie now though lol
> no pep boys here either lol
> *



LOL
ill go get some pics of the one i have tomorrow for you 
i'll send them pm status


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

Damn you guys make some kik ass models i **** to look so i can get ideas for my builds im working on a el camino now so thanks for all the help keep up the great work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:15 PM~11581491
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 


nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 10:19 PM~11581566
> *
> nice
> *


betta step ya game up


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 09:23 PM~11581620
> *betta step ya game up
> *




lol


:yes:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 08:23 PM~11581620
> *betta step ya game up
> *


X2
homie the force better be with you on this one
if not your screwed


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

are yall in the build off?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11581729
> *are yall in the build off?
> *



you know it
i have the purple 60 chevy fleetside


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11581738
> *you know it
> i have the purple 60 chevy fleetside
> *




ahhh!!! where r ur most recent pics?!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

o'rielys bought out kragens,so they will be changing soon out here in cali,the rides are all lookin good homiez!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11581762
> *ahhh!!!    where r ur most recent pics?!
> *


havent worked on it yet
im taking my time 
planning shit out
im thinking of hitting up the bed tomorrow
and i will post then


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 11 2008, 09:34 PM~11581769
> *o'rielys bought out kragens,so they will be changing soon out here in cali,the rides are all lookin good homiez!
> *




well there ya go dude! headin yo way dog!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11581491
> *
> 
> 
> ...




homeboy is not playin around!

that looks real man! nice work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11581800
> *homeboy is not playin around!
> 
> that looks real man! nice work
> *



no doubbbttttt
















:worship:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work rollin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 11 2008, 10:34 PM~11581769
> *o'rielys bought out kragens,so they will be changing soon out here in cali,the rides are all lookin good homiez!
> *


hmmm, wounder if the Checkers here will switch to O'riellys now, if so thats gonna suck cuz Checkers carry all the good aftermarket goodies and O'riellys pretty much carry just replacement part


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn surver


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11581829
> *hmmm, wounder if the Checkers here will switch to O'riellys now, if so thats gonna suck cuz Checkers carry all the good aftermarket goodies and O'riellys pretty much carry just replacement part
> *


its Checkers here in Hawaii too.... where i buy most my duplicolor


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 08:38 PM~11581820
> *no doubbbttttt
> :worship:
> *



are you sure that you want to open them doors still
you may have to deal with his interior details as well


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2008, 09:44 PM~11581890
> *are you sure that you want to open them doors still
> you may have to deal with his interior details as well
> *




hhhahaha iwas just thinkin bout that.. haha


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 08:45 PM~11581909
> *hhhahaha  iwas just thinkin bout that.. haha
> *


now see boys and girls
when you piss off R.O. he gits his revenge sooner or later


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 08:15 PM~11581491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lloking good.... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

had to move the tranny crossmember up a lil bit since the 4 speed tranny has a different mountin location then the chebby tranny

















and started fogging the "ice" on the side windows


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, so is da fiddy seven


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

Count me out!!! NO LONGER IN IT!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mysteryman_@Sep 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11583368
> *Count me out!!! NO LONGER IN IT!!!!!
> *


why?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cuz you scared him away with all that badass work on yours lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i did a quick mock up and found out i gotta stretch the frame and move the motor mounts, and find some place to connect the radiator hoses to the radiator


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11583447
> *cuz you scared him away with all that badass work on yours lol
> *


yea right..... u saw his frame?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

LOOKS BAD ASS SPIKE


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good guys specially the 57 RO
i gotta get some styrene today b4 i can go any farther on my ford and i nead to find a motor to


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i went and got some styreen the same size as the frame rails today, and now im workin on the frame









also got the metal specs silver for the back part, and layed down the 1st coat of metallic copper. tomorrow ill lay down the second coat of copper and maybe clear it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the color


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks, its testors metallic copper, unfortanitly its the cheap shit, but its turnin out


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats a good way to get the "wood" parts look more realistic? already painted em the color wood, but doesnt look good enough for my likings


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

get some darker brown and a brush with very little paint and dry brush it on to give the grain some detail


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 13 2008, 08:14 AM~11592043
> *get some darker brown and a brush with very little paint and dry brush it on to give the grain some detail
> *


you can also use a light brown the go back over with pacta watercolor paint


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11589707
> *whats a good way to get the "wood" parts look more realistic? already painted em the color wood, but doesnt look good enough for my likings
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a craft store near you go get the Craft Acrylic paint like Folk Art or Patio Paint get a dark brown and medium brown mix ....lay down the dark first ..let it dry and then mix up the 2 into a shade you like and apply it.....the Dark brown that is dry will stay in the creaves of the fake wood as long as you do a dry brush tecnique....anything you don't like can be washed off with water and can be re-done..it takes a while to learn it but it looks good....also if you want you can spray the wood with Flat Black then go over with the browns...The craft paint should bea flat so theres not much shine like wood and again it's all washable!!! I would post a pick for ya but someone may have a problem with a past build being posted


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh: post it up homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 10:32 AM~11592662
> *:uh: post it up homie
> *



x2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

got the inside boxed in, now i have to fill it all in and sand her down.. i told ya , i aint playin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no more update pics from me.... helping you too much


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm make another topic to post my past builds.....but I did this in like 2 seconds to show off my above posting on what it will look like.I did this over plain white plastic with 2 seperate shades of brown.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mysteryman_@Sep 13 2008, 03:05 PM~11593662
> *I'm make another topic to post my past builds.....but I did this in like 2 seconds to show off my above posting on what it will look like.I did this over plain white plastic with 2 seperate shades of brown.
> 
> 
> ...


is that regular testors paint? or is that acrylic craft paint?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a Update on on my build...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good man..... keep it coming :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 02:03 PM~11593650
> *no more update pics from me.... helping you too much
> *



lol   thats just how they look on a Real 1:1! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

exactly, he's helpin you to much with the pics he posted lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11593836
> *exactly, he's helpin you to much with the pics he posted lol
> *



i cut my doors before he posted the pics! haha :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 13 2008, 02:18 PM~11593728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice paint scheme East! lookin clean!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 11:37 AM~11594082
> *i cut my doors before he posted the pics! haha  :roflmao:
> *


drop the act fool


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11594088
> *nice paint scheme East! lookin clean!
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:41 PM~11594106
> *drop the act fool
> *




:roflmao: 


why you think im just sittin in th shadows :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 11:44 AM~11594120
> *:roflmao:
> why you think im just sittin in th shadows  :biggrin:
> *


thought it was cuz u needed a bed :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:49 PM~11594136
> *thought it was cuz u needed a bed  :biggrin:
> *




THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

hey Eastside, what did you paint the frame with?


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

that was done with craft paint...Testors paint is to glossy..I also think some model master military paint comes in brown and they are flat paint


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mysteryman_@Sep 13 2008, 12:05 PM~11593662
> *I'm make another topic to post my past builds.....but I did this in like 2 seconds to show off my above posting on what it will look like.I did this over plain white plastic with 2 seperate shades of brown.
> 
> 
> ...


Good technique, that looks real.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 04:49 PM~11594136
> *thought it was cuz u needed a bed  :biggrin:
> *


He's got a bed! Now he's all out of 'scuses. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Sep 13 2008, 03:07 PM~11595037
> *He's got a bed!  Now he's all out of 'scuses.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Sep 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11595037
> *He's got a bed!  Now he's all out of 'scuses.  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: got one left............. its in the dip tank :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11594642
> *hey Eastside, what did you paint the frame with?
> *


Duplicolor Chrome...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11595187
> *Duplicolor Chrome...
> 
> 
> ...



ima have to grab some of that!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 09:49 PM~11595235
> *ima have to grab some of that!
> *


I got it in VIP...Auto...in Billerica....on Boston Road...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

works better in thin coats over a HIGH GLOSS black base


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

my turn
heres where the 60 is at right now



























bed is done









check the new rims









got a hook up from a buddy around town


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11595526
> *my turn
> heres where the 60 is at right now
> 
> ...


HELL YA lookin nice whiteboy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and now everyone i would like for you to look at the ash tray a little closer


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok heres some progress on my 454 and my completion.........................

interior........

















engine................









final assembly all built....................

























enjoy homiez.....................


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 12:40 PM~11593517
> *got the inside boxed in, now i have to fill it all in and sand her down.. i told ya , i aint playin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



uh oh R.O. hes gitting wise to your style
you better kill him with details


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*heres a new entry for me..............*









before paint....................


















custom interior started.....................









in primer.................










after paint...................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 ^ i got first dids when yhou sell it :biggrin: 

looks good mark


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Mark!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11596092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX CARNAL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2008, 11:59 PM~11596010
> *heres a new entry for me..............
> 
> 
> ...



when you sell this! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 08:39 PM~11596255
> *when you sell this! :biggrin:
> *


ILL HITT U UP ON A TEXT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 14 2008, 12:41 AM~11596266
> *ILL HITT U UP ON A TEXT
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  

Looking good guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn they are all lookin hella good

heres what i got done tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 13 2008, 07:34 PM~11596764
> *damn they are all lookin hella good
> 
> heres what i got done tonight
> ...


that thing looks scary hno: hno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11596793
> *that thing looks scary  hno:  hno:
> *


lol is that good or bad :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2008, 10:59 PM~11596010
> *heres a new entry for me..............
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of these sitting right here along with the Toyota one!!! u just inspired me to start it


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

"Eastside Update" My Dash...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

wicked !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I started working on my Bed...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 12:46 PM~11598633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real wood work.................... looking good bro, nice work!


i cant wait to see this one done


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good everyone.... im kinda stuck on mine till i get the good's im waitin on


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i gotta finish up my frame. i got it streatched, just gotta sand the bondo down and put the tranny crossmember back on and figure out where the motor mounts gotta go. 

i also got the second coat of color on it but i can clear it yet cuz its been rainin all day


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 12:54 PM~11599191
> *i gotta finish up my frame. i got it streatched, just gotta sand the bondo down and put the tranny crossmember back on and figure out where the motor mounts gotta go.
> 
> i also got the second coat of color on it but i can clear it yet cuz its been rainin all day
> *




i can relate, we have had rain the past couple days


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mid mo has had the most though... stuff went right over us and gave us like 6in of rain over night!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just Dry fitting all the major parts....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 01:37 PM~11599430
> *mid mo has had the most though... stuff went right over us and gave us like 6in of rain over night!
> *




i dunno dog....im in Arkansas...right above where it hit, LOL we were washed out


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i think im going to start one of these also for this. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its time for a early update

the interior is fully detailed


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> its time for a early update
> 
> *the interior is fully detailed*
> 
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i might a little later 
idk though


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 14 2008, 02:26 PM~11599700
> *i might a little later
> idk though
> *




YOU CAN DO IT!!!! **SAID IN ASIAN VOICE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 01:26 PM~11599705
> *YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  **SAID IN ASIAN VOICE
> *



damn it look what you made me do now i have to go work on the gaudges not the fire wall :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11599724
> *damn it look what you made me do now i have to go work on the gaudges not the fire wall :0
> *



!! itll be worth it in the long run!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

do you have any water transfer gauges? thats like...what 5 mins??? 2 minutes lettin the water get warm 2 minutes cuttin it out, 1 minute applyin..!! you got that all day Big Boss :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 01:14 PM~11600617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 03:20 PM~11599667
> *i think im going to start one of these also for this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


changed my mind will post change later  cant make up my mind...lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11601375
> *changed my mind will post change later  cant make up my mind...lol
> *



Not that great of kit. Plastic is very thick.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 14 2008, 03:26 PM~11601442
> *Not that great of kit. Plastic is very thick.
> *


not to mention the 3 piece interior..... tub, dash and steerin wheel.... everything molded :uh: i love the subject but hate the kit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

stretched my frame, went to do a mock up and i stretched it a lil to far so now i gotta take a lil out :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Put a bigger Engine in... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

move the radiator closer to the motor... a lt of rods got the front suspension ahead of it....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 10:06 PM~11601728
> *move the radiator closer to the motor... a lt of rods got the front suspension ahead of it....
> *


Yea,...it looks like the radiator is too far away anyway... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Shaved Trim and emblems, 3rd Brake Light and handles all gone now. Molded roll pan What you guys think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11601690
> *Put a bigger Engine in... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THERES an alternative!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 14 2008, 04:10 PM~11601760
> *Shaved Trim and emblems, 3rd Brake Light and handles all gone now. Molded roll pan What you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see more of that hood :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11601782
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


That is something you don't see everyday


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 09:14 PM~11601785
> *THERES an alternative!!
> *


ya, but its one i dont like, just doesnt look right IMO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11601728
> *move the radiator closer to the motor... a lt of rods got the front suspension ahead of it....
> *


keep that hemi and do this man..... show us a mockup


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11601760
> *Shaved Trim and emblems, 3rd Brake Light and handles all gone now. Molded roll pan What you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


looking good! where'd u get those rims?!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11601799
> *i wanna see more of that hood  :0  :0
> *



Nothing really special just the hood that comes with the kit


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 14 2008, 07:25 PM~11601877
> *looking good! where'd u get those rims?!
> *


THANKS  
They are from Hoppin Hydros I forgot which ones they are


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 09:18 PM~11601824
> *keep that hemi and do this man..... show us a mockup
> *


  

















even mocked up the suspension for ya


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks perfect man..... fly with it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 07:33 PM~11601956
> *looks perfect man..... fly with it
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight, thatll make thing easier lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 14 2008, 04:14 PM~11600617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wer u get this setup mayne???? :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11601877
> *looking good! where'd u get those rims?!
> *


Those are Hoppin Hydro monster 24 tiki wheels..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 14 2008, 10:45 PM~11602720
> *wer u get this setup mayne???? :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i see a pait of chrome shocks and a fire extinguser from his regal race car lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

since im moving the radiator/grille back, i made a crossmember for it to sit on so i didnt have to shop off the bottom of the grill. now alls i gotta do is smooth in the motor mounts and the radiator crossmember i can paint it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i worked on my motor(- the chrome alternator) tonight for the 55... and also laid the final coat of candy..when that dries ill BMF the windows and Clear..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie i think u got the exhaust on the wrong sides.... ususally the collectors are in the rear


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha i didnt even notice that lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

other than that it looks great man


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

looks right to me!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

guess i was wrong  but why are you using those on a high powered big block?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11603145
> *guess i was wrong  but why are you using those on a high powered big block?
> *



ill have a nice set of exhaust on 'er!! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11603145
> *guess i was wrong  but why are you using those on a high powered big block?
> *




hey homie, after lookin at my motor, i looked thru other headers i had....do you think these look better?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=customcoupe68,Sep 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11603266]hey homie, after lookin at my motor,  i looked thru other headers i had....do you think these look better?








[/quote]




shit..... yea it does but now i see what u did.... you pulled the intake and valve covers off the purple big block in those pics and put them on the kits small block motor....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pull that shit off and put it on your 67 impala motor  fits better


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok my friends
its time to keep up with you guys
another update


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks nice man!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

painted the gauges to match the top and it looks clean 
too bad when i thought of taking a pic of it i already glued the chassis on the bottom of the interior tub and glued the body on the interior tub :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

take a pic through the back window


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

after lookin at this ice cream truck some more, i realized, there was NO gas tank!! so i found one in a parts box, chromed it and test fitted it and it fits perfect!









then i needed a gas cap, so i found this flip up cap in a parts box. i woulda used one from a challenger or charger but have no spares


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dunno if imma have chrome back in but fuk it heres my entry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 02:00 AM~11603933
> *ok my friends
> its time to keep up with you guys
> another update
> ...


this is turnin out bad ass bro................. nice detail!

i was sold on the black and red wires coming outa the horn man..... nice work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i liked those wires too


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 10:16 AM~11605088
> *dunno if imma have chrome back in but fuk it heres my entry
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic for a project...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Do the horns work? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 12:19 PM~11605766
> *maybe :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ...looks good.. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

PROGRESS PICS ON WICKED KREATION
SHAVING STUFF CUTTING FILLING..... RANDOM PICS....
































































MAKING A KUSTOM GRILL....
















MORE PICTURES COMING SOON...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice!! what wheels are they?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

belajjio's made by hoppin hydros these are moch ups im getting the all chrome ones in a few days... i painted the centers black..


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

What are you doing with the grill?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

some kustom have decided yet got ideas


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

wht yal think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that pearl white?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 05:54 PM~11609554
> *is that pearl white?
> *


no..u cnt really tell it the pics..but its eggshell white/cream. gtta find the cord to my cam to get the better pics up.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Crazy Paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 15 2008, 06:43 PM~11610016
> *Crazy Paint... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie.
:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 06:53 PM~11609538
> *wht yal think?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 06:19 AM~11605766
> *maybe :biggrin:
> *


sorry to burst your bubble..... detail looks killer but stock horns usually have a single wire.... they ground where they bolt up


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11610827
> *sorry to burst your bubble..... detail looks killer but stock horns usually have a single wire.... they ground where they bolt up
> *


i was thinkn tht..but didnt wanna say nuthin. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11610931
> *i was thinkn tht..but didnt wanna say nuthin.  :biggrin:
> *


you all know me by now.... i don't give a fuck if u think i'm an asshole.... i just wanna help


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

mock up..chassis almost done









stock motor..with blower and injection sysyem..and yes thts a blower scoop on the side.:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok now i know im going to fast the second week of september started and im already at 95% completed so im going to chill for a bit and work on something else but i'll be back at the truck later this week


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11610951
> *mock up..chassis almost done
> 
> 
> ...


what chassis u got under that fukker? PICS PICS PICS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:19 PM~11610940
> *you all know me by now.... i don't give a fuck if u think i'm an asshole.... i just wanna help
> *





YOUR A BUTT HOLE :biggrin: 


THAT KIT WILL GO OUT WED. BRO


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11611495
> *what chassis u got under that fukker? PICS PICS PICS
> *


:biggrin: here you guy guys..chassis pics.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i used the chassis from a 99 silverado. the 99 cab broke..and i just threw a extd cab 94 on there. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

FUNK, DID I MISS THE SPIDER WEB ROOF?? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

THAT BITCH IS CROMED OUT UNDER THERE :biggrin: 

NICE PAINT BRO


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11611758
> *FUNK, DID I MISS THE SPIDER WEB ROOF??  :dunno:
> *


no..it kept breaking and breaking..i was almost done..so it was real flimsy..and i thot this would look better. i still have the cap..and may do something with it later if i get a bed for it..im not sure.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11611765
> *THAT BITCH IS CROMED OUT UNDER THERE :biggrin:
> 
> NICE PAINT BRO
> *


thanx homie! it needed a lil spice other than flat black under there. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 09:45 PM~11611776
> *no..it kept breaking and breaking..i was almost done..so it was real flimsy..and i thot this would look better. i still have the cap..and may do something with it later if i get a bed for it..im not sure.
> *




damn homie...well it was a badass idea. gotta give ya props man..nice try!! cant say you didnt!


uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 11:46 PM~11611789
> *thanx homie! it needed a lil spice other than flat black under there. :biggrin:
> *




NICE WORK BRO


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 09:50 PM~11611833
> *damn homie...well it was a badass idea. gotta give ya props man..nice try!! cant say you didnt!
> uffin:
> *


yea..i still got it..and its fixable! who knows..maybe in the futur it'll get continued! :biggrin:

and thanx dropped! :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Im In... Dont expect it to be as good as customs or oldskoo's lol Just 4 fun  









Had to wait till today to upload the pic. already got paint layed, and motor almost done..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 10:03 PM~11612028
> *Im In... Dont expect it to be as good as customs or oldskoo's lol  Just 4 fun
> 
> 
> ...


damn..for some odd reason..i love tht color! the wheels set it off! where'd u get em?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good bro
no worries
its all in fun as long as you build bro thats all that matters
and trust me you will learn fast
i only been on here for about a year 
and started out with crap compared to the builds im doing now
i evolved many time in this hobby and im sure that i will evolve many more times the longer i stay in this hobby 
as will you
keep on going


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 05:38 PM~11611688
> *i used the chassis from a 99 silverado. the 99 cab broke..and i just threw a extd cab 94 on there. :biggrin:
> *


isn't that the cadillac EXT chassis???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 06:06 PM~11612079
> *looks good bro
> no worries
> its all in fun as long as you build bro thats all that matters
> ...


keep your old builds.... it will help you remember how far you've come


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks! the wheels are a set of customcoupe's there ferrari testarosa's


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 09:08 PM~11612100
> *keep your old builds.... it will help you remember how far you've come
> *


i am bro in fact ill post mine up tomorrow
i'll post my first lowrider build of a 55 cameo next to the recent one i did
maybe it will inspire the new guys to stick to this hobby
and it will show how far i have come


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11612081
> *isn't that the cadillac EXT chassis???
> *


do i? lol..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11612104
> *Thanks! the wheels are a set of customcoupe's  there ferrari testarosa's
> *


PM'd! lol


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Sep 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11612079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Advice ,I appriceate the input!!! :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11612156
> *PM'd! lol
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11612139
> *do i? lol..
> *


yea.... the one i sent you.... the silverado don't got the all wheel drive....  all that chrome is from the EXT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 09:26 PM~11612338
> *yea.... the one i sent you.... the silverado don't got the all wheel drive....  all that chrome is from the EXT
> *


busted LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im thinkin about goin with these wheels...lemme know what yall think..

since im goin wit such a big motor i think those 13" spokes would be impractical...?? any ideas?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 09:28 PM~11612377
> *im thinkin about goin with these wheels...lemme know what yall think..
> 
> since im goin wit such a big motor i think those 13" spokes would be impractical...?? any ideas?
> ...



this is what i think :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
but its yours do with it what you want


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mock it up on some of them blades


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:26 PM~11612338
> *yea.... the one i sent you.... the silverado don't got the all wheel drive....  all that chrome is from the EXT
> *


oh yea! I used the fram from siilverado..bt all the hardware from th EXT. :biggrin:


----------



## AL dub (Sep 8, 2008)

ok all! guess this means im in lol. im a tad fresh on this modeling game so dont laugh to hard! look fwd 2 seeing all the others come through 
<al dub> 










I already have color one of three layed down already!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

man the three of you guys keep sharing wheels.... i hope u don't share underwear  :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11612393
> *mock it up on some of them blades
> *



sure thing bro!  



































and just to crush the game...









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11612686
> *man the three of you guys keep sharing wheels.... i hope u don't share underwear   :roflmao:
> *


thats sick
one of them could have a case
and boom everyone has it then
J/K


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 11:00 PM~11612719
> *thats sick
> one of them could have a case
> and boom everyone has it then
> ...




lol yaw crazy :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11612709
> *
> and just to crush the game...
> 
> ...


uh oh i have a bad feeling
and a salty taste 
oh god here it comes
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
stick with the 13's bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that cameo looks good on them blades
and i know what them 30s came off of :biggrin: id post a pic of my truck but people might get mad for me postin a pic of a finished truck


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11612754
> *uh oh i have a bad feeling
> and a salty taste
> oh god here it comes
> ...




yeah, i was afraid you wouldnt be able to handle that


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn i feel like a outcast... lol, been workin on my hilux to kill time before i can get the SScalade done


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 15 2008, 11:06 PM~11612789
> *damn i feel like a outcast... lol, been workin on my hilux to kill time before i can get the SScalade done
> *





very catchy homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11612780
> *yeah, i was afraid you wouldnt be able to handle that
> *


hit that shit with the chrome T's by pegasus hobbies
theat would look bad ass


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11612797
> *very catchy homie!
> *


thanks mang :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 11:08 PM~11612798
> *hit that shit with the chrome T's by pegasus hobbies
> theat would look bad ass
> *



chrome ts?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11612804
> *chrome ts?
> *


they are the american racing torque thrust
hit up pegasushobbies.com to see them


----------



## Tinkunutz (Sep 15, 2008)

This is my entry a Toyota 4Runner.


http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Baby...omcamera073.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Baby...omcamera075.jpg


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 07:08 PM~11612804
> *chrome ts?
> *


http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...%27s/Detail.bok


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11612849
> *http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...%27s/Detail.bok
> 
> 
> ...


oh and YES..... its a *64*


----------



## Tinkunutz (Sep 15, 2008)

This is my entry a Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tinkunutz_@Sep 15 2008, 10:15 PM~11612865
> *This is my entry a Toyota 4Runner.
> 
> 
> ...


About time you got on FUCKER.  You gottah come by on wed and pick up the boggers.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 15 2008, 07:17 PM~11612890
> *About time you got on FUCKER.
> *


thought that was a hawaii kind of name..... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 07:21 PM~11612931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Lin-Ds"


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:20 PM~11612918
> *thought that was a hawaii kind of name.....  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup,my co-worker. I was telling you about.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 11:22 PM~11612941
> *"Lin-Ds"
> *




the mags came from an old Kit wayyy back...my cam just died....they are real sweet, they have a knock off in the center..and they are staggered ill get more pics up tomorrow fellas, thats all for tonight!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11612972
> *the mags came from an old Kit wayyy back...my cam just died....they are real sweet, they have a knock off in the center..and they are staggered ill get more pics up tomorrow fellas, thats all for tonight!
> *


i was talkin about the gold wheels.....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 11:28 PM~11612996
> *i was talkin about the gold wheels.....
> *





fa sho!! i knew which 1s u talkin bout!!! i know better than to question ya now-a days homeboy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: those are probably one of my fav sets of spokes.....i really want to get a set of the Pegasus "Real Look" Spokes....have you had any of those? you like? any pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 PM~11613007
> *fa sho!!    i knew which 1s u talkin bout!!! i know better than to question ya now-a days homeboy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  those are probably one of my fav sets of spokes.....i really want to get a set of the Pegasus "Real Look" Spokes....have you had any of those? you like? any pics?
> *


yea the gold lin-ds had the nice bolt-on look to them... never had a set of the 1301s....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, here's my update....comin slowly...

All Shaved, kept all body lines....








Cut open all 4 doors, suicide rear doors and cut out center post, shaved in all Window jambs....

































I'm tryin Smallz..... :biggrin: 

Looking good so far everyone....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 11:41 PM~11613112
> *Well, here's my update....comin slowly...
> 
> All Shaved, kept all body lines....
> ...





hell ya bro!!! i like that!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11613112
> *Well, here's my update....comin slowly...
> 
> All Shaved, kept all body lines....
> ...


who made the front clip for you? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

No One made it for me....Some advise and help of laying it out from Roger....and a lot of sanding....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 07:47 PM~11613157
> *No One made it for me....Some advise and help of laying it out from Roger....and a lot of sanding....
> *


can you guys cast the hood, grill, and bumper? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Roger has another one that he did over the weekend and he talked about casting the whole cab...Crew Cab w/ bumper, grill and hood, but not sure if he will...

I still have a lot of work to do on the lights and then form the center of the grill....very ruff right now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 07:56 PM~11613203
> *Roger has another one that he did over the weekend and he talked about casting the whole cab...Crew Cab w/ bumper, grill and hood, but not sure if he will...
> 
> I still have a lot of work to do on the lights and then form the center of the grill....very ruff right now...
> *


do you modify the front fenders? i'd like a clip cuz then you can use it on any of the c-1500 or c-3500 kits or promos


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11613218
> *do you modify the front fenders? i'd like a clip cuz then you can use it on any of the c-1500 or c-3500 kits or promos
> *


the clip would also sell cheaper than a whole body :biggrin: and easier for the homies to make a mold of... use less mold material


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no pics but im almost done with the frame finally. just gotta sand down one area and i can paint it. got the motor and tranny painted. will clear it tomorrow and add the chrome goodies. still gotta make a fuel rail for it and find a bit small enough to drill the dizzy out for the plug wires


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11613218
> *do you modify the front fenders? i'd like a clip cuz then you can use it on any of the c-1500 or c-3500 kits or promos
> *


The front fenders aren't modified...and the whole front end is actually done on the cab....it's all 1 piece...I'm sure you can do it as seperate pieces, but molding it on is the best way to go to get it all straight...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had my computer gating fix do to a virus so i know Im 1 day late butt i will like to get in this build let me know if is OK thanks.
Val Q


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 16 2008, 11:50 AM~11615911
> *I had my computer gating fix do to a virus so i know Im 1 day late butt i will like to get in this build let me know if is OK thanks.
> Val Q
> *




cool in my book homie, but i say you need to get a Entry/Build up Pic posted ASAP


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

keeper and that paint is clean , keep up .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 16 2008, 12:37 PM~11616294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie. i still gotta rub it down and thro some clear on it...i like those wheels too! i need to get a better pic of them, i need more batteries!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11613007
> *fa sho!!    i knew which 1s u talkin bout!!! i know better than to question ya now-a days homeboy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  those are probably one of my fav sets of spokes.....i really want to get a set of the Pegasus "Real Look" Spokes....have you had any of those? you like? any pics?
> *


personally..the real look spokes are a waste of $$..they dont look too much better than the 1109 everyone else uses..but ths just my opinion.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11617428
> *personally..the real look spokes are a waste of $$..they dont look too much better than the 1109 everyone else uses..but ths just my opinion.
> *



i feel ya....you got any pics?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 16 2008, 02:52 PM~11617471
> *i feel ya....you got any pics?
> *


umm..nah..i think cndy does..chek his..but i see no difference. :dunno:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well here is my 94 F150 Lightning


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

updates on the ice cream truck.

got the frame smoother out. n painted metal specks silver

















and im just about done with the motor, just gotta find a dizzy to drille out and run fuel lines. made my own fuel rail with injectors goin into the intake.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11621636
> *updates on the ice cream truck.
> 
> got the frame smoother out. n painted metal specks silver
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: that was the best way to hold the frame to paint it so i could get all the sides painted, figured the insides of the motor mounts didnt matter as theyll be hiddin by the motor


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11621851
> *:biggrin: that was the best way to hold the frame to paint it so i could get all the sides painted, figured the insides of the motor mounts didnt matter as theyll be hiddin by the motor
> *


nope.... shove a round toothpick in the hole in the rear....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wouldnt of stayed, just tried it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 11:56 PM~11613203
> *Roger has another one that he did over the weekend and he talked about casting the whole cab...Crew Cab w/ bumper, grill and hood, but not sure if he will...
> 
> I still have a lot of work to do on the lights and then form the center of the grill....very ruff right now...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :rant: :rant:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 16 2008, 06:49 PM~11622167
> *wouldnt of stayed, just tried it
> *


glue it in then drill it out later when u gonna intall the rear suspension or whatever mounts there


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

see, i dont think of things like that lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AL dub_@Sep 15 2008, 09:49 PM~11612614
> *ok all! guess this means im in lol. im a tad fresh on this modeling game so dont laugh to hard! look fwd 2 seeing all the others come through
> <al dub>
> 
> ...


what color is this? the testors laquer spray? will one can do the whole model. body,belly,engine compartment?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 07:03 AM~11623705
> *what color is this? the testors laquer spray? will one can do the whole model. body,belly,engine compartment?
> *




testors one coat


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 06:13 AM~11623751
> *testors one coat
> *



thanx i wanted to see that color b4 i ordered it. nice color


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 07:15 AM~11623753
> *thanx i wanted to see that color b4 i ordered it. nice color
> *




yeha, i wasnt impressed with the Goldish/copper i got, so i stripped mine, but AL DUB laid down that green and it was flawless. im not a fan of the "one coat" bc it doesnt even sound like a good idea, lol....but im a fan of that color One coat


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 06:22 AM~11623786
> *yeha, i wasnt impressed with the Goldish/copper i got, so i stripped mine, but AL DUB laid down that green and it was flawless.    im not a fan of the "one coat" bc it doesnt even sound like a good idea, lol....but im a fan of that color One coat
> *


Don't one coat it. Prep the body, Use filler primer, wet sand with 1500, then use primer sealer, then use a few light coats of that one coat and proceed with foil and clear as usual and you can have great results....

This is the one coat:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 17 2008, 06:55 AM~11623905
> *Don't one coat it.  Prep the body, Use filler primer, wet sand with 1500, then use primer sealer, then use a few light coats of that one coat and proceed with foil and clear as usual and you can have great results....
> 
> This is the one coat:
> ...



mk u did the whole model with just one can?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, and had some left over. Did the body and the interior...except the interior I shot with dull coat....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 17 2008, 06:59 AM~11623925
> *Yep, and had some left over.  Did the body and the interior...except the interior I shot with dull coat....
> 
> 
> ...


thanx!! damn thats badass!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Sep 17 2008, 06:55 AM~11623905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i so can't wait to see this at the 66 show
don't be surprised if it ends up missin homie J/K LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 17 2008, 07:16 AM~11623992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a few days to go....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damnit Mike D you killin'em dawg with that 59 that focker is sick bro,plain sick! see ya at route 66 rEvEnDoUs!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

update on the fuel injected hemi powered ice cream truck 

got the motor done till i can find a dizzy to drill out









got the frame finished up. had to get a pair of parts box rear trailing arms since the kit ones are now to short cuz of the frame extension









added some alright pinstriping to the ice chests









also did some to the cab









only thing is, im not sure how im gonna paint the ice cream buckets


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks chris!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I guess i should pick up the pace and get to workin on my Ford.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 17 2008, 09:53 PM~11629866
> *I guess i should pick up the pace and get to workin on my Ford.
> *



me too


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn theres some stiff competition in here...heres an update


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 03:38 PM~11629719
> *update on the fuel injected hemi powered ice cream truck
> 
> got the motor done till i can find a dizzy to drill out
> ...


used the tubing for the fuel rails? 53 ford street machine rear bars right? lookin good man  


i'll save my updates for a bit later  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro,ya i used the brass rod. not sure what the rear bars are off of, found em in my parts box lol

cant wait to see yours :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*aight homies im done with my nissan...heres pics of the interior and the final build...enjoy!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark, I want a set of the dually wheels...can you bring some this weekend and I'll get them on sat?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11637434
> *Mark, I want a set of the dually wheels...can you bring some this weekend and I'll get them on sat?
> *


LIKE THE 1S ON THE NISSAN? IF SO I GOT A SET UP FOR GRABS AND WILL BRING THEM,IM AT THE OUTLAWS PAD IN RIVERSIDE RIGHT NOW


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 02:18 PM~11637448
> *NICE!
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 18 2008, 03:19 PM~11637450
> *LIKE THE 1S ON THE NISSAN? IF SO I GOT A SET UP FOR GRABS AND WILL BRING THEM,IM AT THE OUTLAWS PAD IN RIVERSIDE RIGHT NOW
> *


Yeah, like those ones....I'll take...how much you want for um though so I make sure to bring the cash?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN thats a nasty lookin nissan in the good way !!! love it ! i want the rims off of it also


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got an update on mine as well...got the front end a-arms built & moveable suspension is good. Interior is in the works, as well as fabbing up a notch for the rear & trying to find a suitable axle for all of it.


























this tubing was already made this way on the trees from the xplorer sport 1/20...i just incorperated it from square tubing to runded in the rear.

















fron end arms built & posing w/o anything under it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good bri


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICKNESS>>>>>>>


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11637448
> *NICE!
> *


x2...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

couple quick mockups i did last night


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11638870
> *couple quick mockups i did last night
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's crazy man... :biggrin: Nice....I want to do an Ice Cream truck....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2008, 09:29 PM~11639025
> *lookin good man....
> *



X-2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies. i wont be using those wheels, ill be using the kits. i just put the wires up next to it to see how itd look lol. 

east, id like to see what youd do to one of these ice cream trucks :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 10:00 PM~11639268
> *thanks homies. i wont be using those wheels, ill be using the kits. i just put the wires up next to it to see how itd look lol.
> 
> east, id like to see what youd do to one of these ice cream trucks :biggrin:
> *


 H ah ..ha yea my mind is spinning some idea's right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

are you gonna use the fenders on the ice cream truck? i like it without them


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

for now im pulling out, Im not going to finish my pete in time. Havent touched it in almost over a week. Maybe ill find another canidate


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11639099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, one thing you shoulda done when you extended the front suspension was to extend the fenders as well...other than that nice build, something different.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 18 2008, 02:50 PM~11637193
> *aight homies im done with my nissan...heres pics of the interior and the final build...enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



nissan loooks great.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx raider,it will be at route 66 rEvEnDoUs tommorow


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gettin there..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Sep 19 2008, 05:42 AM~11642294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i didnt think of that till it was too late lol, o well


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin Good Homies


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 19 2008, 05:55 PM~11646189
> * Lookin Good Homies
> *


X2....


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE TRUCKS ARE COMING ALONG.......SICK BUILDS SO FAR EVERYONE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 19 2008, 07:12 AM~11644177
> *gettin there..
> 
> 
> ...


chassis shots? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

coming along.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11649584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean mang !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 20 2008, 03:58 AM~11650165
> *lookin clean mang !
> *


x2... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

decided on a royal blue tribal instead..wht u guys think?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 02:33 PM~11652235
> *lookin good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

"EASTSIDE UPDATE"


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got a custom interior started! :biggrin:


































heres how it sits...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11652656
> *got a custom interior started! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11652656
> *got a custom interior started! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a great start homie..... i haven't even started my interior yet... not sure what i'm gonna do.... u guys got some awesome work in already....

hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11649584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   GANGSTER HOMIE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i got alittle paint on this today. proble gonna add some graphics still.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

naw b, leave it like that... looks nice all simple & layed out... everyone does graphics nowadays, dare to be different!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

regalistic and texasfunk trucks are looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL, what'd yall expect..Dynasty puts out some damn nice rides eh?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Sep 20 2008, 05:27 PM~11652935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and we sho do! lol


ok..well..the truck was looking good..but the rims were just killing it! soo..i custom made a set out of some dub city wheels i got from ro..thanx again homie! :biggrin:
what u guys think?
before










after


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i forgot to add..the truck is now going to be a curbside..i just kuldnt get it to sit how i wanted on the other chassis..so i used the promo..no engine or chassis detail..but hopefully the bed and interior will make up for it!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

the rims make the truck now !!!!! loooookin hawt !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 21 2008, 12:24 PM~11657511
> *the rims make the truck now !!!!! loooookin hawt !
> *


thanx homie! i may not have cash..but i got one hell of an imagination! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats all it takes..i havent went to a hobby store in 3 months, so im goin on literally nothing to get me by. And the paint im using isnt comin from a spray can. Ill be using nail polish.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2008, 12:49 PM~11657650
> *thats all it takes..i havent went to a hobby store in 3 months, so im goin on literally nothing to get me by.  And the paint im using isnt comin from a spray can.  Ill be using nail polish.
> *


same here! been broke as a joke! but im getting by! and yea..nails polish works good when its used right! :biggrin!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 21 2008, 08:32 AM~11657559
> *thanx homie! i may not have cash..but i got one hell of an imagination!  :biggrin:
> *



fuck yea you do :0 what wheels _were_ those?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 02:51 PM~11658258
> *fuck yea you do  :0  what wheels were those?
> *


they were some of the bigger ones u sent..they were the five star ones. :biggrin: and with a lil motivation (and a small torch) i heated up the spokes..and pushed them out a bit..and made the rears deeper. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 21 2008, 10:55 AM~11658270
> *they were some of the bigger ones u sent..they were the five star ones.  :biggrin:  and with a lil motivation (and a small torch) i heated up the spokes..and pushed them out a bit..and made the rears deeper. :biggrin:
> *



fukkin smart bastid :0  i need to do that to another set now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 02:58 PM~11658289
> *fukkin smart bastid  :0    i need to do that to another set now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol..yea..i got a few more things in mind for some dually rims. :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

DONE! finished it up today. let me know what u think!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i still say it needs a white star on the side :biggrin: :biggrin: 










looks great tho.... them 58 impala wheels are a nice touch


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

yea i know im looking for one. that was the plan as soon as i choose that green. i have some little red ones off a model plane but i dont think its what i want.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK ASS TRUCK........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good vintagetin, just a suggestion you should blackwash the grille n add some taillights


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THE PROGRESS ON MY TRUCK.......
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK.....
ALOT OF KUSTOM STUFF GOING ON....
HERES AN ENGINE PEEK
















DASHBOARD BEFORE...








KUSTOM GRILL WORK

















































MORE PICTURES COMING SOON....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good so far


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2008, 12:16 PM~11658614
> *looks good so far
> *


x-2


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11658596
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THE PROGRESS ON MY TRUCK.......
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK.....
> ALOT OF KUSTOM STUFF GOING ON....
> ...


dats da shit right hire lil 
nice truck


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 21 2008, 05:43 PM~11658485
> *DONE! finished it up today. let me know what u think!
> 
> 
> ...


This truck is real nice and clean looking...I'am not being picky but the under side could use some more finish work ..but all looks good on the top side...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Look... :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats different i must say..works for me..i love doin scratchbuilt grilles, catches peoples eyes thats somethings different up front. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got the ice cream truck done. im uplaodin pics for another forum so itll be a while before i get em posted


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice trucks guys


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 09:13 PM~11659681
> *i got the ice cream truck done. im uplaodin pics for another forum so itll be a while before i get em posted
> *


Can't wait to see it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm still workin on my truck... slowly but steady....

here's a sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gonna make the suspension ajustable?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:35 PM~11659833
> *i'm still workin on my truck... slowly but steady....
> 
> here's a sneak peek  :biggrin:
> ...


looking good


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11658587
> *looks good vintagetin, just a suggestion you should blackwash the grille n add some taillights
> *


Thanks! yea im outta red paint so i havent put the tail lights on yet.


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11658541
> *SICK ASS TRUCK........
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well heres the ice cream truck done. the rear doors piss me off cuz they dont wanna line up when closed, its like there too big for the opening


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome work lil homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like it homie!! very unique! kit came together good, i understand about the back doors, that happens...turned out great though...maybe they are on the wrong sides? anyways, good job homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. i like the way it turned out, just not happy with the doors.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah doors are the same size so it wouldnt matter what side they were on. oh well 

ill get outside pics tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 2 2008, 09:12 PM~11504755
> *Ok,i'm in. here's my entry. Toyota fourunner. "LO TIDE"
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...



you are workin on this right? :scrutinize:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11661063
> *you are workin on this right?  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11658870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you gowing for the 98 taco frunt end ????????


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

?????????????
JUST GOING WITH FLOW NEVER SEEN 98 TACO WHAT IS IT????


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

toyota tacoma...... Ummmm taco :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

oh


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Up dates


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 22 2008, 02:58 PM~11665368
> *Up dates
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Engine Bro...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 22 2008, 02:16 AM~11662821
> *?????????????
> JUST GOING WITH FLOW NEVER SEEN 98 TACO WHAT IS IT????
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MAYBE I DONT KNOW I JUST FIGURED I WOULD PUSH MYSELF TO THE LIMIT... HERE ARE SOME MORE UPDATE PICTURES.... ENJOY GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON WHAT YOU THINK...
BEFORE CUTTING...








AFTER CUTTING...








BODY WORK...
UNI-BODY STATUS.....
























MORE KUSTOM GRILL WORK......
















MORE BED WORK....

























LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GUYS......


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

those pill bottels?

Looks sweet Nice way to upgrade that chassie!!!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11667485
> *MAYBE I DONT KNOW I JUST FIGURED I WOULD PUSH MYSELF TO THE LIMIT... HERE ARE SOME MORE UPDATE PICTURES.... ENJOY GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON WHAT YOU THINK...
> BEFORE CUTTING...
> 
> ...


DATS FUCKING BAD ASS MAN :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats the second hilux ---other than mine---that ive seen someone cut the rearend on..lol..looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

outside pics of the ice cream truck


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 22 2008, 05:51 PM~11669072
> *looks good spike
> *


 x-2


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

I would take the fenders off.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i was thinkin bout leavin em off but it just didnt look right to me


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

in this pic you can see i kinda got the old wood look down. after lookin at it after i had it painted "wood" i tried outlining the woodgrain with a fine point sharpie, after that didnt work i colored the whole thing with a black sharpie and went back over it with the "wood" color and the shaprie blead through a lil and gave it that dark old wood look


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

beter pics! need to do some cleaning up on the tribals! im broke..so i had to use masking tape instead of pinstriping tape.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 06:04 PM~11671627
> *beter pics! need to do some cleaning up on the tribals! im broke..so i had to use masking tape instead of pinstriping tape.
> 
> 
> ...


much better pics  looking good homie....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 10:24 PM~11671874
> *much better pics   looking good homie....
> *


thanx homie! i finally found my cord! now they wheels can be seen much better! and its cream..not just whit on the bottom color! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

chassis and interior pics
got another scratch built air tank..left the bumber and lights..many arent doing tht anymore. :biggrin: and also..when the going gets tough..make ur own rims. haha..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 07:03 PM~11672270
> *chassis and interior pics
> got another scratch built air tank..left the bumber and lights..many arent doing tht anymore. :biggrin: and also..when the going gets tough..make ur own rims. haha..
> 
> ...


those rims ARE SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 11:08 PM~11672314
> *those rims ARE SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie. i guess sometimes it pays to be poor. lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 11:18 PM~11672394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 o shit :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is Badass...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

My set up is getting there...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn yall arte doin nice ass work ima post pics of my progress later i got the dash fabbed up now ima do the rest of the interior then ill take pics and show em


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a couple pics


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 23 2008, 09:23 PM~11681128
> *heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
im out!!

damn bro!! looking good!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 23 2008, 05:25 PM~11681156
> *:0
> im out!!
> 
> ...


you're out? fuck that.... keep at it homie....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11681211
> *you're out? fuck that.... keep at it homie....
> *


lol..i kno homie..im def back at the bench! gotta add somethings to the interior! makes mine look plain! lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You guys are killin it I better get off my ass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 24 2008, 12:33 AM~11682063
> *You guys are killin it I better get off my ass
> *



amen :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sick interior homie i like that


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 09:36 PM~11682102
> *amen :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 24 2008, 12:44 AM~11682203
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *




i was talkin about me too............. i need to get to it already! ive been slackin!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 07:10 PM~11682509
> *i was talkin about me too............. i need to get to it already! ive been slackin!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

looookin good, hopefuly my goodies showup this week so i can continue on the sscalade


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 10:10 PM~11682509
> *i was talkin about me too............. i need to get to it already! ive been slackin!
> *


I know this homie just givin ya shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:14 AM~11682548
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


wheres the updates on your truck? i know you got em :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 23 2008, 08:00 PM~11682863
> *wheres the updates on your truck? i know you got em :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good east. whatd you use on the top sides of the box?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 24 2008, 08:47 PM~11690018
> *lookin good east. whatd you use on the top sides of the box?
> *


It's a foil Metal flake....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

did some work on inside bed. and adding more subs! :biggrin:
















































also gotta touch up some paint on bed..was gonna do a straight curbside..so i glued the tonneau cover closed..then decided against it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 10:03 PM~11672270
> *chassis and interior pics
> got another scratch built air tank..left the bumber and lights..many arent doing tht anymore. :biggrin: and also..when the going gets tough..make ur own rims. haha..
> 
> ...


 those rims look like somethin id do...oh wait..i did do that :0  

And yeah, better get to cracken..jakes bustin a move & there aint no turnin back now...make it sick or go home.

And speakin of...i gotta crack the whip on my rearend...of my truck that is..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking Great.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

mine is done but my camera took a shit and died


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 01:29 PM~11695888
> *mine is done but my camera took a shit and died
> *


 No pic 's ...than it didn't happen... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 25 2008, 10:45 AM~11696040
> *No pic 's ...than it didn't happen... :uh:
> *



i have it at the repair shop should get it soon
then there will be pics


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 01:46 PM~11696051
> *i have it at the repair shop should get it soon
> then there will be pics
> *


Ok....but untill then bro....nada... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 25 2008, 12:49 PM~11696089
> *Ok....but untill then bro....nada... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11697272
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good eastside


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 05:55 PM~11698665
> *lookin good eastside
> *


Thank's KY...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

This is whats done so far. Working on the interior now. Still need to put a little bit of foil on it and lay down the clear. The bed if far from finished though.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn thats low n long... lookin good !!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn mahem that paint is badass did u make the flame mask?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11700198
> *damn mahem that paint is badass did u make the flame mask?
> *


No it was an old pinstripe tape i had from years ago. Thought i would use it on the truck, Cut some of it away and clear over it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11700196
> *damn thats low n long... lookin good !!!!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 25 2008, 02:46 PM~11700128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 11:15 PM~11702365











  Lookin' good!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

all these trucks are looking good guys keep it up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11700128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayhem this truck is looking bad ass ! I have always lliked this body style layed out like that ! Heres a pic of mine from a few years back! 










I really want to see this one finished !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2...awesome work!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Hope to have it done soon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2008, 02:42 AM~11704506
> *Mayhem this  truck  is  looking  bad  ass !  I  have  always  lliked  this  body style  layed  out  like  that !  Heres  a  pic of  mine  from  a  few  years  back!
> 
> 
> ...


quit showing off :angry: :angry: :angry: 




























:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
j/k homie... i always liked that truck


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good on the builds homiez


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting closed

















Just a Drag Truck


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 26 2008, 09:40 PM~11711834
> *Getting closed
> 
> 
> ...


 More Photos


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep up the good work man


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:cheesy: 

























































:biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 28 2008, 12:48 AM~11718609
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

look badass texasfunk


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez,all the trucks are looking way clean! very nice! keep up the good work,im proud to see some building going on!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 28 2008, 01:55 PM~11720556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11720556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Very very Nice Love this truck
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin+Sep 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11720578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's guy's still not done but getting Close... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I'm sure I won't be finishing this in time...I have decided to go all out completly...Full fab frame front to rear, all parts will be 1 off and most will be plated. Here are some of the parts I have already gotten for it..


















Everyones builds are looking good....keep up the good work everyone...


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

doing a caddy front end?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Sep 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11724033
> *doing a caddy front end?
> *


Yeah, the older caddy front clip....still very rough...


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

looks go so far though


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 09:48 PM~11718609
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


add more subs homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

been workin on my pumps today 


















uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 09:40 PM~11724362
> *been workin on my pumps today
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.....looks great...how do you even know where to place all those lines?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i want a couple of those amps :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11724362
> *been workin on my pumps today
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 28 2008, 06:41 PM~11724371
> *Wow.....looks great...how do you even know where to place all those lines?
> *


i had a 1:1 ride back in the day and the homies i used to hang with all did our own backyard shit.... didn't have money to pay a shop to do work for us


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 12:40 AM~11724362
> *been workin on my pumps today
> 
> 
> ...



as colse to real as its gonna get folks


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11724362
> *been workin on my pumps today
> 
> 
> ...




check ya PM !

uffin: :420:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 12:10 AM~11724005
> *So I'm sure I won't be finishing this in time...I have decided to go all out completly...Full fab frame front to rear, all parts will be 1 off and most will be plated.  Here are some of the parts I have already gotten for it..
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you got the whole store....can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 12:40 AM~11724362
> *been workin on my pumps today
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pump work Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 29 2008, 03:33 AM~11725764
> *Dam you got the whole store....can't wait to see it finished...
> *


I went to Pegasus Hobbies after the show a week ago. It was the first time I had taken a trip there since 1999 and I was like a kid in a candy store. I dropped $75.00 in photo etch and need to go and get more still....I still need fittings and a few more parts.... Still need parts for the 70 and the Rivi...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Finish the N.O.S and the Batt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 2 2008, 02:22 PM~11499142
> *it's a fucken car with a bed! gimmie a fucken break.they call it a "truck" because its bed. it's not a fucken truck. It has a regular 4 link in the rear, g-body frame (with an extra couple inches on the frame rails), g-body interior, g-body suspension, g-body front, g-body doors, g-body bumpers. The only truck characteristics that is has is that there's a bed, and a tail gate. anyway you put it, it's a fucking car, with a bed. Im assuming we can all agree that an 80s elcamino is a malibu, with a bed. earlier models were an impala with a bed. Do you call a impala "that's an elcamino but with a trunk". chevy added a fucking bed to their car's to compete with the ranchero.*


ok ok i had to step in on this one,

CHEVROLET DID NOT USE THE IMPALA FOR THE EARLIER EL CAMINOS,

GET TO KNOW YOUR BOWTIES BETTER BEFORE YOU OPEN THAT MOUTH OF YOURS,*ITS ALWAYS BEEN THE MALIBU THAT SHARED THE NOSE WITH THE EL CAMINO,*
SINCE THE BIRTH OF THE ELCO IN 1964 YA DUMMY..

AND YES ITS 64(LATE 64) IS WHEN THEY FIRST CAME OUT..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 29 2008, 09:24 AM~11727148
> *ok ok i had to step in on this one,
> 
> CHEVROLET DID NOT USE THE IMPALA FOR THE EARLIER EL CAMINOS,
> ...


That argument was already squashed...now you brought it up again and it will just fill up 3-4 pages of nonsense....no need for the post homie...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 06:33 AM~11727214
> *That argument was already squashed...now you brought it up again and it will just fill up 3-4 pages of nonsense....no need for the post homie...
> *


not only that..... he's wrong... the el camino first came out as an impala style body in 59 and 60 :uh: if someone gotta argue.... get the facts strait....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11731545
> *not only that..... he's wrong... the el camino first came out as an impala style body in 59 and 60  :uh:  if someone gotta argue.... get the facts strait....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone got any updates...I will hopefully have something worth showing done tonight...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 04:56 PM~11731545
> *not only that..... he's wrong... the el camino first came out as an impala style body in 59 and 60  :uh:  if someone gotta argue.... get the facts strait....
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 02:35 PM~11732000
> *Anyone got any updates...I will hopefully have something worth showing done tonight...
> *


i won't hold my breath


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11724333
> *add more subs homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where should i put them?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11734271
> *where should i put them?
> *


lets see.... u got a pair in the middle.... put pairs on the sides too instead of the singles


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11734298
> *lets see.... u got a pair in the middle.... put pairs on the sides too instead of the singles
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 08:29 PM~11733879
> *i won't hold my breath
> *


Please don't...you may go and start another project.....I actually did a lot tonight, but all clean up....making the cuts better, aligning the hinges...stregthening the body, cut out the firewall...

Since your a funny guy though...I'll just post pix when it's done.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 07:07 PM~11735163
> *Please don't...you may go and start another project.....I actually did a lot tonight, but all clean up....making the cuts better, aligning the hinges...stregthening the body, cut out the firewall...
> 
> Since your a funny guy though...I'll just post pix when it's done.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i don't talk about shit.... i do it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 11:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...




do you do more than one of those?!?!? id like one from ya


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he just makes em when he needs em


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie...maybe someday I'll be able "Do It'.....I take you directed that comment to me...as lately you give me shit everytime I post anything...but it's all good...may take me longer and updates may be slow, but I'm always happy with the outcome...

Truck is looking good and the set up is real clean....do you paint all the copper silver once done?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...


 That is Nice work Bro. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...



What do you use for the fittings?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:16 PM~11735259
> *i don't talk about shit.... i do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 How much shipped


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 03:54 AM~11736829
> *Looks good homie...maybe someday I'll be able "Do It'.....I take you directed that comment to me...as lately you give me shit everytime I post anything...but it's all good...may take me longer and updates may be slow, but I'm always happy with the outcome...
> 
> Truck is looking good and the set up is real clean....do you paint all the copper silver once done?
> *


i never said it was to you  besides... i'm not the only one who asks where the updates from u are... i'm not tryin to pick on you homie :biggrin: 

thats all brass homie... don't need to paint it... lets just say its gold plated


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

got my goods the other day, slowly been workin on my build... white glue and flockin SUCKS !!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

pumps look good ro.. get your tiers yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 1 2008, 03:19 PM~11753904
> *pumps look good ro.. get your tiers yet?
> *


yessir.... came in yesterday.... thanks for comin thru


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

gotta pick a Kolor...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

monster notch :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 6 2008, 07:00 PM~11537022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya looks good. 

just one thing i see though, is that you gotta fill in under the seat there


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some pics....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn RO! looking good man!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 5 2008, 12:03 PM~11782530
> *damn RO!  looking good man!
> *




X2


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

some interior..charger is loaned out on my cam..so i gt these for now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my two:

























1/20 yota:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD SLAMMD AND EVEYONE ELSE...


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2008, 12:04 PM~11783013
> *my two:
> 
> 
> ...


da yota is hecka badass :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2008, 02:04 PM~11783013
> *my two:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: looks good bri! might have to put that yota on my list :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11783013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging this 41... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

RO that 55 is lookin hella nice and brian that 41 is tyght i like the shaved headlight look


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah same here, i dont remember seein anyone doing/trying it...so i did it.
Im also kicking around an idea like jake had mentioned with baby moons & beauty rings ( i actually bought a 32 ford street machine at the same time for the wheels--but it wont sit as low with those tire/rims). 

With the fenderskirt ill probably cut a hole in it to show the baby moon in the rear, just for a custom lil touch.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

put the baby moons in the tires you got on there now :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 6 2008, 05:11 AM~11790478
> *yeah same here, i dont remember seein anyone doing/trying it...so i did it.
> Im also kicking around an idea like jake had mentioned with baby moons & beauty rings ( i actually bought  a 32 ford street machine at the same time for the wheels--but it wont sit as low with those tire/rims).
> 
> ...


maybe cut out flames in the rear fenderskirts and paint matching flames on the front end


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I finished my 41 today....This was a fun build...alot of real nice truck's here...you guy's keep me going on this build...can't wait to see all your builds... :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

nothing done..just better pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

RO: thats a good one. may try somethin on with that. I am however gonna thru & add a set of lights to it..i gotta rummage thru 5 shelves of junk parts to find the right set, but as for now..i have 49 merc tails...i wanna do a shaved off version, which will probably be end result. 

And i took the tires off the gold rim, and put a set of stock steelies from the 32 street rod , and im gonna add the hubcap that comes on the 48 ford truck to it, giving it a nice streetier look. Will probably paint the backsides of it either red or black


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11797913
> *RO: thats a good one.  may try somethin on with that.  I am however gonna thru & add a set of lights to it..i gotta rummage thru 5 shelves of junk parts to find the right set, but as for now..i have 49 merc tails...i wanna do a shaved off version, which will probably be end result.
> 
> And i took the tires off the gold rim, and put a set of stock steelies from the 32 street rod , and im gonna add the hubcap that comes on the 48 ford truck to it, giving it a nice streetier look.  Will probably paint the backsides of it either red or black
> *


some lexus gs/aristo or VW new beetle or mercedes headlights would be sick


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 6 2008, 07:11 AM~11790478
> *yeah same here, i dont remember seein anyone doing/trying it...so i did it.
> Im also kicking around an idea like jake had mentioned with baby moons & beauty rings ( i actually bought  a 32 ford street machine at the same time for the wheels--but it wont sit as low with those tire/rims).
> 
> ...


Here's one that a homie of mine did a while back...  He's doesn't post much in the model section.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11798259
> *Here's one that a homie of mine did a while back...    He's doesn't post much in the model section.
> 
> 
> ...


Brennan's one?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11798326
> *Brennan's one?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

RO: i think i actually have an ole GS/Aristo layin round...LOL, i was gonna go with a frenched set of buckets from a 49 merc, but the fenders are pitched just so slightly & would make them look retarded, So i scrapped the idea--u can probably see the lower hole thats been covered in the pic

oh and also, rescribed the yota doors today & found myself cutting the pillar between the door & ext cab, out. Looks better with it wide open there


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2008, 02:25 PM~11783959
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  looks good bri! might have to put that yota on my list :biggrin:
> *



do whatcha gotta do bro...the more time i put into this one, the more you gotta pay :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I do see myself straying away from 1/24-1/25 stuff & goin to 1/20 tho...its soo much detailing that it becomes fun. The next one will be an all out stopper, once i figure out what it is im doing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2008, 07:25 AM~11801723
> *do whatcha gotta do bro...the more time i put into this one, the more you gotta pay :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I do see myself straying away from 1/24-1/25 stuff & goin to 1/20 tho...its soo much detailing that it becomes fun. The next one will be an all out stopper, once i figure out what it is im doing.
> *


hook up with mr1/16th  he's all about the large scale.... its true what u say about detail... everything is so much more visible.... i have a revell 1/12 57 belair i gotta get to one of these days....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good ro wont b too much longer before i get some paint on my truck


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good ky


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks i had more pics but i havnt really figured out my new cam so most r too blurry some of these i almost didnt use


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11807780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE.. LOOKS BADASS....nice suspension work...do they also turn left to right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 06:11 PM~11807780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea they turn gonna have to do working tierods and shit might even try to make the steering wheel turn it if i get enouph time... i nead to get some paint so i can start gettin it put together to lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that would be some trick stuff, im right on your heels with this suspension stuff. my next one will steer...but havent thought on the actual steering wheel mocing...HMM :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K i finaly have some update pics, got the escalade dash in it, opened the glove box with a PS2 init, took out stock deck and put indash screen, mod'd rear escalade seat to use as a bench seat and got it all flocked, as for the motor ended up jackin the edelbrock aircleaner and valve covers outta the 55 chev stepside kit and smoothed the firewall, got my headlights made also the other night... its gettin close to bein done now.




























Sorry bout the shitty pics, im goin to try to get some better ones once i get a lil more done..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks damn good homie  

nice work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11841165
> *looks damn good homie
> 
> nice work
> *


x2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

put in a little time on the extended cab... got the dash fabed up, almost done with the susp. bed mocked up for placement....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking great guys.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 02:23 AM~11841546
> *put in a little time on the extended cab... got the dash fabed up, almost done with the susp. bed mocked up for placement....
> 
> 
> ...



nice work so far E!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 03:34 AM~11841726
> *nice work so far E!
> *


THANKS YO!!!!! STILL ALOT TO BE DONE IN 19 DAYS LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Been working on my ford. i will post pics soon. Interior is just about finished.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well its done
its been done since the day befor the 66 show
sorry for the delay my camera was at the shop gitting fixed and upgraded


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

19 days, shit my yota wont be done by then...

Erik, is that the dash sitting behind it? lookin wicked if so.

not too bad whiteboy...and not bustin on ya, but why are the wires in the bed smaller than whats in under the hood? shouldve switched em..but your build..otherwise lookin sweet


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good whiteboy and erik that yota is sick but i think id either switch to hydros or change the wheels imo
heres some pic of my chassis


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SORRY FOR TAKING FOREVER TO UPDATE BEEN BUSY....... HERE SO PICS
WHAT YOU ALL THINK....

MOSTLY TAILGATE STUFF.....

















































































MORE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11845069
> *19 days, shit my yota wont be done by then...
> 
> Erik, is that the dash sitting behind it?  lookin wicked if so.
> ...


yep thats the dash for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 06:17 PM~11845069
> *not too bad whiteboy...and not bustin on ya, but why are the wires in the bed smaller than whats in under the hood?  shouldve switched em..but your build..otherwise lookin sweet
> *


dude they are the same bro the picture made them look smaller
trust me you can ask anyone that made it to the 66 show they are the same wires


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11845767
> *looks good whiteboy and erik that yota is sick but i think id either switch to hydros or change the wheels imo
> heres some pic of my chassis
> 
> ...


 i like the cleaner look of the air ride, so i no i am def gonna use that rough set up. but i havent settled on the wheels yet...... what you all think

these....









or these...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

x2 1 all the way


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

the little d's looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a few of *tuckin nuts*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

regal i like the billets better...and slammed thats lookin tyght almost looks like a mazda from the side


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no shit..i was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK RIDE SLAMD


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got the f150 in primer neads a lil mud touch up but almost ready for the base coat


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

the interior is sick on that, what color(s) you going with on it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 15 2008, 04:16 PM~11874836
> *the interior is sick on that, what color(s) you going with on it?
> *


x-2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

blue and silver maby maby a lil something to split the 2 tone dunno yet tho


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

UPDATE PICS ALL......
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK........ 









































































































MORE TO COME SOON......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good so far but the cowl looks a little too sharp... if u kno what i mean..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

damn builds look good but I agree on the cowl. Try rounding the piece to flow with the hood instead of just a straight sheet. Also IMO it should be a little wider as well but thats just me. Frame looks sick though.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM GOING TO ROUND IT OUT.... THANX FOR THE COMMENTS IM JUST FILLING IT RIGHT NOW ONCE I START SANDING IT SHOUD COME OUT OK...


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Regalistic - 1

Slammed sonoma - looks good like how you made the welds

KY - nice mud work

Airbrush - cool idea, big motor


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this is the truck i bean working on





















i know bad pic.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My interior is finished.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^:0 :0 NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good mayhem


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks! Wow i just noticed the dates on the pics. I guess i should reset that on my camera.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11885867
> *Thanks!  Wow i just noticed the dates on the pics. I guess i should reset that on my camera.
> *



Uh huh sure. J/k looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY NICE GUTS MAYHEM !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks pretty damn clean mayhem.

lol..all ive done to mine in 2 days was make a scratchbuilt steering wheel that tilts. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 16 2008, 07:53 PM~11885431
> *My interior is finished.
> 
> 
> ...




thats clean.................... nice work bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 17 2008, 05:02 PM~11895363
> *thats clean.................... nice work bro
> *


X2....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 17 2008, 02:02 PM~11895363
> *thats clean.................... nice work bro
> *


x3


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 17 2008, 11:02 AM~11895363
> *thats clean.................... nice work bro
> *



x-4


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work man............. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

This week mine should be all done ! woulda been done by now but was too busy do everything else this weekend


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY IS THE SEVENTH DAY WORKING ON THE TRUCK..... SPENT A FEW HOURS ON IT YESTERDAY... HERE ARE SOME PROGRESS PICS.......THERE IS ALSO A FEW MOC UPS.....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good...i like the 1st set of rims better than the wires IMO.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I AGREE IM GOING WITH THE FIRST SET I WAS JUST TOYING AROUND.... THEY WIRES DONT REALLY FIT... NO FOR THIS KIND OF KUSTOM...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the 20s better to


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Still not done :uh:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 20 2008, 12:18 PM~11918961
> *HEY IS THE SEVENTH DAY WORKING ON THE TRUCK..... SPENT A FEW HOURS ON IT YESTERDAY... HERE ARE SOME PROGRESS PICS.......THERE IS ALSO A FEW MOC UPS.....
> 
> 
> ...


yo thats turning out waaaay sick bro!
love the paint.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i havnt done much to mine i ran out of the blue paint i ordered some from phatras on fri waiting on it to get here...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AIRBRUSHMASTER AND ELRAFA TRUCKS LOOKING WAY SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS MORE TO COME SOON...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SS-calade is DONE !!!! finaly, i was startin to think it wouldnt be, been busy buyin a house, but woke up early this morn and got er done.....
I will get the pics up of it later on, once i can get someone to toss em on photobucket for me * stupid pos computer *


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> AIRBRUSHMASTER AND ELRAFA TRUCKS LOOKING WAY SICK! :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks homie
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

need to polish that bitch out to a nice shine...otherwise it looks pretty good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks nice man


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2008, 11:01 AM~11975365
> *need to polish that bitch out to a nice shine...otherwise it looks pretty good
> *


x2.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that escalade

i got it painted finally heres a few pics


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

KY

that truck looks amazing, homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Nice homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 25 2008, 06:10 PM~11972336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiicceee bro!!!! turned out bitchin!!! i like that shot from the drivers side rear....looks 1:1 !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well i sucks to say but i am gonna have to throw in thew towel on this build off. and concentrate on getting it done for my club build off. i have had just too much going on the last couple weeks and havent even seen my workbench in weeks. sorry guys. best of luck to the rest of ya. and look for the finished build around the end of Nov.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 27 2008, 10:47 AM~11984102
> *well i sucks to say but i am gonna have to throw in thew towel on this build off. and concentrate on getting it done for my club build off. i have had just too much going on the last couple weeks and havent even seen my workbench in weeks. sorry guys.  best of luck to the rest of ya. and look for the finished build around the end of Nov.
> 
> 
> ...


y? doesnt look like u need much!?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN KYKUSTOMS that ford is comming out with a new flavor of the mounth.
nice.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 01:58 PM~11984200
> *y? doesnt look like u need much!?
> *


havent really even started the interior or bed yet... would rather take the time to do it right then rush to get it done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11972336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need to wetsand that bitch and throw another coat of clear *BADLY* homie.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

it was nice n smoooth, than tossed one one last coat of clear and went like that.... one day i will take it apart and get er smooth. but atlest its done for now


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres mine done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 08:52 PM~12029008
> *heres mine done
> 
> 
> ...



THE REST NEED TO JUST THROW IN THE TOWL........................... SOMEONE CROWN THIS CAT ALREADY! :biggrin: 

HELLA NICE WORK BRO


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like me and phat97yukon are the only ones that finished????


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 1 2008, 09:03 AM~12031863
> *looks like me and phat97yukon are the only ones that finished????
> *


Mine is about 90% done. Will post pics in my build thread when i'm finished.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 1 2008, 07:03 AM~12031863
> *looks like me and phat97yukon are the only ones that finished????
> *



LOL, seems to look that way ford VS chevy eh :biggrin: hehehehe what do we win


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i finished a couple weeks ago..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

IMO jake blew that red 55 out of the fuckin water...lol. Looks good each time i see it jake.

And mine is like mayhems, bout 90% done...paint & interior is lacking on mine!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

mine is like 99.9% done! just need seats!!!










































it does have windows now..just no seats..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks like you need a motor too bro :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2008, 12:03 AM~12037003
> *looks like you need a motor too bro :biggrin:
> *


haha..nah..i got a hood for it..but its glued down now..i did it as a curside cuz the detail chassis went some where else..so i used the promo..no detail. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

thnx :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 1 2008, 06:42 PM~12035055
> *IMO jake blew that red 55 out of the fuckin water...lol.  Looks good each time i see it jake.
> 
> And mine is like mayhems, bout 90% done...paint & interior is lacking on mine!
> *



at least i finished


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 2 2008, 02:53 AM~12037275
> *at least i finished
> *



here we go haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i think you should get an extension anyway funk since you couldnt work on it when u was laid up...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homies!! well my good friend Val phantom351 has sent me a disk with pics of his truck for this build-off and asked if i could post them for him!!! his computer is toast and hasnt been able to do it his self!!! i got this disk friday so he has been done way before the deadline!!! thanks homies!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice ford


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok i finished up what i had left to do on it. Keep in mind i made my build look somewhat unfinished. I wanted it to look "under construction". I left the rear bumper and or rollpan off. Filler piece between grille and bumper unpainted. And other small things were purposely left to look unfinished. I also left the headlight lenses looking fogged and yellowed because thats the way those old ford lights were.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 2 2008, 01:49 PM~12039442
> *Ok i finished up what i had left to do on it.  Keep in mind i made my build look somewhat unfinished.  I wanted it to look "under construction".  I left the rear bumper and or rollpan off. Filler piece between grille and bumper unpainted.  And other small things were purposely left to look unfinished. I also left the headlight lenses looking fogged and yellowed because thats the way those old ford lights were.
> 
> 
> ...




your crushin tha block man...i give it to ya! im not a ford person AT ALL... but thats a good lookin model. Interior is by far the best ive seen so far in this build off. and i think it looks better without the roll pan, and your right about those head lights, they were shit back then. What did you use in the bed?.. Nice job Mayhem


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 2 2008, 03:49 PM~12039442
> *Ok i finished up what i had left to do on it.  Keep in mind i made my build look somewhat unfinished.  I wanted it to look "under construction".  I left the rear bumper and or rollpan off. Filler piece between grille and bumper unpainted.  And other small things were purposely left to look unfinished. I also left the headlight lenses looking fogged and yellowed because thats the way those old ford lights were.
> 
> 
> ...



this truck is bad as fawk.................... but how come in some pics, it looks like there is no motor, or suspension?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow:  

i didnt even notice...

??


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to all the peeps that entered and finished their truck. Very nice werk fellas.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2008, 04:35 PM~12039718
> *this truck is bad as fawk.................... but how come in some pics, it looks like there is no motor, or suspension?
> *


It's built curbside. No motor or suspension detail.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 2 2008, 04:33 PM~12039707
> *your crushin tha block man...i give it to ya! im not a ford person AT ALL...  but thats a good lookin model. Interior is by far the best ive seen so far in this build off.  and i think it looks better without the roll pan, and your right about those head lights, they were shit back then. What did you use in the bed?.. Nice job Mayhem
> :thumbsup:
> *



I used the textured paint sprayed on very heavy. Then through down allot of flocking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2008, 12:59 AM~12037461
> *here we go haha
> *


naw man..not goin to that level. The reasoning for mine not being finished is because its more of a Dynasty build than a truck build off--sides i got more mods on mine that most in here * 'sides Jake*. I dont build 2 week trucks--i never have & dont care to.

Mayhem, that truck looks super sweet...think i may have to do that one eventually....that is after the 1:1 replica gets back on the table :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well since its november what happens now
is there going to be a poll for voting or what
btw some dman good builds up in here congrats to all who participated


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..im only 4-5 days late, but i have paint on it!. its gonna need a second coat & pics taken outside...these do the color for shit! its Testors Flaming Oranger Laquer


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sexy


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM ROLLIN MAD LATE ON MY PROJECT TO BUT BETTER TO FINISH THEN TO GIVE UP SO HERE ARE SOME UPDATE PICTURES.... GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON THE SCALLOPS IDEA.. THEY WILL BE IN WHITE.. LET ME KNOW EVERYONE I WILL PROBIBLY LEAVE THE REAR END ONE OFF I DONT THINK IT LOOKS RIGHT..









1. FIRST SIDE IDEA FOR SCAL....
2. SECOND SIDE IDEA FOR SCAL....
3. BED COVER WILL BE PAINTED ORANGE AND THEN SCALS ADDED.
4. ROOF OF CAB SCAL...










1. HOOD
2. TAILGATE ( PROBIBLY GOING TO LEAVE IT OFF DOESNT LOOK RIGHT.)

PLEASE LEAVE FEEDBACK........

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME AND FEED BACK ALL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like number 2 on the door...and dont put one on the roof if your going to have one on the Hood and Bed cover...thats too many up top...just the sides hood and bedcover


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 1 2008, 04:38 PM~12034729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT NEED THE FEED BACK ALL....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12076133
> *CHECK IT OUT NEED THE FEED BACK ALL....
> *


ok heres my ideas for you
do the second design of the scallops on the sides and leave it at that
toss on some flat black or flat gray and make the scallops flat white and boom you have a modern mini with some rat rod toutches to it
that would mix old school with new school


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

So, sittin here thinkin whatever happend with the endin of this build off... is there goin to be a vote for it or not ????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 2 2008, 02:49 PM~12039442
> *Ok i finished up what i had left to do on it.  Keep in mind i made my build look somewhat unfinished.  I wanted it to look "under construction".  I left the rear bumper and or rollpan off. Filler piece between grille and bumper unpainted.  And other small things were purposely left to look unfinished. I also left the headlight lenses looking fogged and yellowed because thats the way those old ford lights were.
> 
> 
> ...


i see the ps2, but where's the screen???? i know you ain't playin no games on that little in dash unit. :biggrin: But it is VERY AWESOME.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It's in there now. It wasn't there when i took the pics.


----------

